# Le 11" - Mes premières 24h avec :)



## plaj (6 Novembre 2010)

Ce serait pas mal de faire pareil avec la version 11 pouces du nouvel MBA


----------



## pitou_92 (6 Novembre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Ce serait pas mal de faire pareil avec la version 11 pouces du nouvel MBA



OUUUUIIIIII!!!!


----------



## aeth (6 Novembre 2010)

Non j'irais pas acheter en plus un 11", y'en aurait une qui irait me pendre avec le câble du bloc d'alim 

Mais bon hormis l'autonomie plus courte, la taille et donc la résolution d'écran (quoi qu'en PPP il est un peu plus flatteur, je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte en comparant les deux), je ne pense pas que les avis diffèrent de beaucoup&#8230;

Mais pour confirmer ou contrebalancer les points similaire ça peut être cool oui 

_Edit : Fautes _


----------



## Valmente (7 Novembre 2010)

Et bien lance-toi Pitou92 ! ton retour d'expérience depuis une semaine ?


----------



## pitou_92 (7 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> Et bien lance-toi Pitou92 ! ton retour d'expérience depuis une semaine ?



Les plus:
- il s'allume vite
- il s'éteint vite
- il sort de veille vite 
- il lit très bien les vidéos 1080p en flash (et en plus, aucun bruit apparant) et sa ne lague pas
- assez réactif pour ouvrir, fermer les applis
- très fin et très, très léger
- on entend plus le dd grater 
- l'écran est super bien défini, à telle point qu'on a l'impression d'avoir un 13" 
- le son est de bonne qualité pour un ultra portable
- le trackpad est vraiment le bien venu 
- le clavier est un clavier digne de se nom, il est très agréable avec des touches fermes comme il faut!
- j'ouvre exel, powerpoint et word en meme temps, plus safari et ichat, sa ne ramait pas
-l es 2 ports USB!!

les moins :
- la batterie, la batterie....
- j'aurais aimé avoir un port sd 
- dès qu'on lance une vidéo 1080p en flash, le niveau de la batterie baisse en conséquence
- et puis c'est tout!!!!

ps: je rappelle comme meme la simplicité d'utilisation de mac OS X, il ya déjà presque tous les pilotes pour les clés USB, les appareils photos et les souris. J'ai utilisé windaube 7 et je voulais connecté une souris dell sur ce pc, je ne pouvais pas l'utiliser car "je n'avais pas les bons pilotes", alors que sur mon mac, sa marchait directement! pareil pour les imprimantes...
Quelle chance on a comme meme!


----------



## Valmente (7 Novembre 2010)

merci beaucoup pour ce retour


----------



## pitou_92 (8 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour ce retour



de rien, au moins, je montre mon objectivité sur ce bijoux, c'est une preuve que je sais dicerner les defauts et les qualités


----------



## surfman06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Dis nous, t'as une réduction chez le fleuriste ?


----------



## arrakiss (9 Novembre 2010)

Moi c'est vraiment le problème avec freewifi qui me gêne. Rien à voir avec le 11" mais je l'ai acheté pour me déplacer et me connecter à la volée de hotspot en hotspot et comme avec free ça fonctionne mal bah je suis dans le caca. Car les endroits que je fréquente, je ne capte quasiment que des freewifi....du coup pour certains bah je suis obligé de récupérer des codes neuf à droite à gauche. Pas légal quoi.
Du coup, ça enlève 60% de son utilité....

Sinon :

- Il est beau
- léger à souhait....tellement que quand il est posé sur un lit le magsafe remplit pas bien son rôle. Prise de pied dans le câble et le MBA à glissé quand même avant de se décrocher. Quand il est sur ces pieds noirs ça fonctionne nickel. C'est du chipotage bien sur.
- La batterie un peu trop limitée, dommage, mais ça peu se comprendre.
- Clavier parfait.
- Trackpad que je découvre et qui est magnifique.
- En sortie de veille, est ce que c'est normal qu'il mette quand même qques secondes avant d'avoir le contrôle sur la souris ? moi ça prend 5 secondes on va dire....chipotage.
- Le port USB trop prêt du magsafe...
- Le son moins bon que mon MBP15 2007 mais quand même mieux que l'ancien MBA
- L'écran est sublime.
- Pages + MSN + firefox (5 onglets) + Mail + ical + itunes + Skype = facile, pas de ralentissement

Que dire de plus pour le moment....


----------



## pitou_92 (9 Novembre 2010)

finalement pour la batterie sa va, elle tient longtemps avec comme utilisation, web, emailling, ichatting, facetiming


----------



## sclicer (9 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> finalement pour la batterie sa va, elle tient longtemps avec comme utilisation, web, emailling, ichatting, facetiming



Combien en mode only bureautique ?


----------



## Calie (9 Novembre 2010)

Oui parce que "elle tient longtemps" ça veut rien dire du tout...


----------



## sclicer (9 Novembre 2010)

D'après vous ce test reflète-t-il la réalité ?
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3991/apples-2010-macbook-air-11-13inch-reviewed/9

edit: nan mais selon les sites ils faut quand même relativiser certains tests, d'où ma question


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> D'après vous ce test reflète-t-il la réalité ?
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/3991/apples-2010-macbook-air-11-13inch-reviewed/9



Non. Il a un grand panier en osier dans lequel il y a des petits papiers avec des valeurs indiquées dessus, qu'il tire au hasard. Quand elles passent pour vendre des biscuits (ou pour halloween), il demande à des petites scoutes de tirer les papiers de leur mains innocentes (et il leur achète une boîte de biscuits, parfois deux quand il sont aux pépites de chocolat, en échange). Sinon, quand il n'a pas de scout ou d'enfant en costume de Casper le gentil fantôme à sa disposition, il demande à HerrHektor, son tekkel qu'il a dressé juste pour ça


----------



## pitou_92 (9 Novembre 2010)

Calie a dit:


> Oui parce que "elle tient longtemps" ça veut rien dire du tout...



ba je sais pas trop, environ 5-6 heures, je suis encore dessus à l'heur ou je te parle, et il reste encore 26% de la batterie et j'en suis à environ 5-6heure comme je le dis plus haut
mais jai la luminosité assez basse (environ 45%)


----------



## surfman06 (9 Novembre 2010)

je ne savais pas qu'il avait dressé son teckel , c'est mon beagle qui va être jaloux maintenant
:love:


----------



## sclicer (10 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> ba je sais pas trop, environ 5-6 heures, je suis encore dessus à l'heur ou je te parle, et il reste encore 26% de la batterie et j'en suis à environ 5-6heure comme je le dis plus haut
> mais jai la luminosité assez basse (environ 45%)



Donc Wifi ON environ plus de 6h, intéressant.


----------



## Gaspoute (10 Novembre 2010)

@ pitou_92: et lorsque tu écrits un document sur Pages ou que tu surfes sur internet pendant qqs heures, la petite taille de l'écran ne te pose pas problème ? Ca ne te fait pas trop mal aux yeux au bout de ces qqs heures d'utilisation ? C'est ce qui me fait le plus hésiter entre le 11" et le 13" avec la batterie pcq je compte l'utiliser comme ordinateur principal. Au kot, à la maison et à l'unif. Merci !


----------



## David_b (10 Novembre 2010)

N'oublie pas que tu peux zoomer sur le texte, ou changer la taille de la police de caractères.

La résolution du 13" est à peine moins élevée que celles du 11": ce ne sera pas vraiment plus grand (mais tu auras plus de place pour zoomer: c'est ce que je fais )


----------



## Gaspoute (10 Novembre 2010)

Ok merci 

Et j'ai une autre question: est-il vraiment confortable, j'entends par là encore l'écran et la puissance de l'ordinateur (pour de la bureautique, des films de temps en temps et des petites retouches photos/films) pour l'utiliser comme ordinateur principal ?

Désolé de vous embêter avec toutes mes questions mais j'hésite bcp entre le MBA 11 pouces et le MB. Je suis un étudiant donc le poids et l'autonomie me font hésiter donc je voulais savoir si à côté de ces 2 composants le MBA tient la route comme ordi principal.  D'ailleurs l'autonomie est-elle juste? C'est vraiment 5h avec wifi, luminosité de moitié avec surf et bureautique? 

Encore merci


----------



## Belisaire (11 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Voici mon feedback après 48h passées en compagnie du Macbook Air 1,4/2go/128go.
J'espère que cela sera utile à certains.

Situation initiale : Enseignant du supérieur équipé d'un imac 27 à la maison et au bureau, d'un macbook pro 13 dans le sac. Trois sites parisiens où je donne mes cours la semaine, déplacements en scooter, un à deux déplacements en province ou à l'étranger par mois.

Achat du macbook air à la Fnac (avec mes sous, j'ai pas été capable d'attendre qu'il apparaisse sur ma liste d'équipements pro :rateau.

Autonomie : Pendant mon premier amphi, j'ai utilisé le macbook air pour passer quelques clichés en vidéoprojection. J'ai tenu 3 heures et il restait 54% de la batterie après. Pas mal donc.

Rédaction d'un article en retard Gare de Lyon en attendant un train. Pas de problème de lisibilité, au contraire, l'écran est un des meilleurs qui me soit passé entre les mains sur une machine nomade. J'y ai passé 1h3à sans aucune sensation de fatigue (je ne porte pas de lunettes ceci dit et j'ai d'ordinaire une bonne vue).

Clavier très agréable quand le macbook est posé sur une table, sur les genoux, je n'ai pas essayé.

Puissance : le SSD change clairement la donne. Ouverture d'une base de données d'articles et de références bibliographiques bien lourde plus rapidement que sur l'Imac 27 core2duo. Je dois dire que je suis assez bluffé à ce niveau.

Préparation d'un cours le lendemain avec mise en place d'un powerpoint assez lourd. Aucun problème de réactivité.

Bref niveau confort, c'est nickel pour ce que j'ne fais (mail, bureautique avancée, consultation Internet, etc...)

Poids et taille : alors là, mes loulous, j'ai redécouvert l'impression de partir en cours les mains dans les poches 
Clairement le poids et la taille sont, pour moi, le facteur déterminant. C'est tout bonnement impressionnant de passer d'un macbook pro 13 qui n'est pourtant pas bien gros au MBA 11.

réactivité : testée in situ et très appréciable. Je suis dans le couloir de mon bureau, passe X, "tu te souviens de la date du colloque Y ?" , hop je dégaine mon MBA, il s'allume quasi-instantanément et avec Bookends (un gestionnaire de Bibliographies) je réponds à X qui est bluffé par la rapidité d'allumage du bouzin.
Ceci dit, j'aurais pu aussi rentrer dans mon bureau et regarder sur mon Imac qui était allumé 

Bref, je suis assez satisfait. C'était un achat plaisir, mais aussi devant satisfaire un vrai besoin de mobilité. Et sur ce point c'est vraiment une grande réussite.

Salut les jeunes

Belisaire


----------



## TiteLine (11 Novembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour.
L'utilisation que j'aurai du MBA 11,6 se rapprochera pas mal de la tienne, hormis pour PowerPoint car je lui préfère Keynote. Je pense que les préparations de présentations se feront sur l'iMac avec la possibilité de m'avancer sur le MBA. 

L'autonomie a l'air plus que correcte et cela me rassure un peu car se balader tous les jours avec un chargeur fait perdre un peu d'intérêt à la bête. Je pense que je n'aurai besoin du chargeur que pour les journées "complètes".


----------



## plaj (11 Novembre 2010)

Belisaire a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Voici mon feedback après 48h passées en compagnie du Macbook Air 1,4/2go/128go.
> J'espère que cela sera utile à certains.
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ce retour. Comment avez vous fait pour votre présentation. Il n'existe pas de port pour la télécommande. 

J'ai un Iphone et j'ai téléchargé l'appli pour Keynote, mais ne risque t'on pas de perdre en autonomie ? 


En tous cas, merci encore pour ce retour. Ce MBA a l'air parfait pour ce genre d'utilisation qui est également la mienne.


----------



## pitou_92 (11 Novembre 2010)

x'est vrai qui est cool
moi je l'apprécie vraiment
ps: j'écris de mon lit car il fait un temps de chiottes à paris


----------



## verytex (11 Novembre 2010)

@Plaj Pour la telecommande j'utilise sur mon mbp 13 rowmote pro sur iphone qui utilise le wifi  et BT pour servir de commande mais surtout de trackpad multitouch et clavier a distance, marche tres bien et un reactivite idem a  celui du mbp


----------



## pitou_92 (11 Novembre 2010)

verytex a dit:


> @Plaj Pour la telecommande j'utilise sur mon mbp 13 rowmote pro sur iphone qui utilise le wifi  et BT pour servir de commande mais surtout de trackpad multitouch et clavier a distance, marche tres bien et un reactivite idem a  celui du mbp



pas tout compris..


----------



## verytex (11 Novembre 2010)

En fait cette appli sur ios transforme l'iphone, ipod touch ou ipad en commande sans fil pour les macbook, un peu  comme un clavier et trackpad virtuel ( l ecran de k iphone) a distance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2010)

Tout est expliqué ici : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/rowmote-pro-remote-control/id315316036?mt=8

Et merci à verytex d'avoir communiqué cette info utile.


----------



## David_b (11 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Tout est expliqué ici : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/rowmote-pro-remote-control/id315316036?mt=8
> 
> Et merci à verytex d'avoir communiqué cette info utile.



+1, merci


----------



## Belisaire (11 Novembre 2010)

Pour mes présentations, je suis en général assis pas loin de ma machine. L'essentiel tient dans mon discours, les slides n'étant là que pour illustrer un point précis (je suis un utilisateur assez critique de Powerpoint ou Keynote - dans la lignée d'un Franck Frommer ou d'un Tufte).


Après 24h de plus, je me plussoie moi-même , cette bécane est géniale, on en oublie qu'on a un ordinateur dans sa sacoche...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2010)

Belisaire a dit:


> Après 24h de plus, je me plussoie moi-même , cette bécane est géniale, on en oublie qu'on a un ordinateur dans sa sacoche...



Tandis que moi, avec mon 17 pouces...  

Il aurait bien besoin d'un petit compagnon ! Ce que Mini Me est au Dr Evil dans _Austin Powers_, en somme.


----------



## pitou_92 (11 Novembre 2010)

Belisaire a dit:


> Pour mes présentations, je suis en général assis pas loin de ma machine. L'essentiel tient dans mon discours, les slides n'étant là que pour illustrer un point précis (je suis un utilisateur assez critique de Powerpoint ou Keynote - dans la lignée d'un Franck Frommer ou d'un Tufte).
> 
> 
> Après 24h de plus, je me plussoie moi-même , cette bécane est géniale, on en oublie qu'on a un ordinateur dans sa sacoche...



d'accord avec toi, maintenant ya plus qu'a trouvr une housse, jai deja une sacoche, mais il me faut une housse pour le transporter comme ça


----------



## ludodu02 (12 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> d'accord avec toi, maintenant ya plus qu'a trouvr une housse, jai deja une sacoche, mais il me faut une housse pour le transporter comme ça


 
http://www.be-ez.com/_fr/prod_larobeAir11-ChicMarine.html voici pour la housse, les housses be.ez ne sont plus à présenter , en revanche je ne l'ai pas trouver sur des sites de revendeur pour le moment (FNAC ou autre...)


----------



## PommeQ (12 Novembre 2010)

et hop ... remplacement de mon MBA 2,13Ghz 128Go SSD ... par le New MBA 1,6Ghz 4Go RAM 128Go SSD ... cherchant le compromis compacité et performance ... j'ai craqué. Néanmoins, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un complément nomade à mon iMac. Mon 13" était très bien mais du coup mon imac ne me voyait pas souvent ...

Reception semaine prochaine ... je vous ferai un topo !!!


----------



## Calie (13 Novembre 2010)

Reçu le mien hier soir (modèle de base avec 4go de ram). Pile une semaine après la commande, raisonnable je trouve ! Pas encore eu trop le temps de tester mais ce sera fait lundi matin avec une séance de boulot à l'extérieur...


----------



## Belisaire (13 Novembre 2010)

.....


----------



## TiteLine (13 Novembre 2010)

Encore merci 

Je crois que ces messages ainsi que l'intérêt démontré su SSD (@David ) ont fini par me convaincre de remplacer mon MBP 13" ancienne génération (avec disque dur  ) par ce 11" qui sait se faire oublier dans le sac à mains (en espérent ne pas l'oublier sur une table toutefois :rose: )

Reste à déterminer quelles options je vais choisir


----------



## plaj (13 Novembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Encore merci
> 
> Je crois que ces messages ainsi que l'intérêt démontré su SSD (@David ) ont fini par me convaincre de remplacer mon MBP 13" ancienne génération (avec disque dur  ) par ce 11" qui sait se faire oublier dans le sac à mains (en espérent ne pas l'oublier sur une table toutefois :rose: )
> 
> Reste à déterminer quelles options je vais choisir




Je pense qu'il faut au moins prendre 4GO de RAM pour être tranquille pour LION...


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut au moins prendre 4GO de RAM pour être tranquille pour LION...



A moins d'être short sur le budget ... autant le prendre full option (1,6Ghz, 4Go RAM et 128 SSD)


----------



## pitou_92 (13 Novembre 2010)

PommeQ a dit:


> A moins d'être short sur le budget ... autant le prendre full option (1,6Ghz, 4Go RAM et 128 SSD)



ba vaut mieux prendre le 13" dans ce cas là


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Novembre 2010)

Ils ont peut-être besoin de la compacité du 11.


----------



## TiteLine (13 Novembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ils ont peut-être besoin de la compacité du 11.



Absolument 

Il faut quand même comprendre que certains se rabattent sur le 11" non pas parce qu'il est plus abordable ... mais tout simplement car il est encore plus petit et plus léger


----------



## sclicer (13 Novembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Absolument
> 
> Il faut quand même comprendre que certains se rabattent sur le 11" non pas parce qu'il est plus abordable ... mais tout simplement car il est encore plus petit et plus léger



Il aurait la me^me batterie que le 13" qu'il serait mien


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> ba vaut mieux prendre le 13" dans ce cas là



Bien pas pour moi ... je cherche la compacité ! Mon MBA 13" est très bien mais gagner encore 300g et en taille séduit ma sacoche et mon bras droit


----------



## pitou_92 (13 Novembre 2010)

PommeQ a dit:


> Bien pas pour moi ... je cherche la compacité ! Mon MBA 13" est très bien mais gagner encore 300g et en taille séduit ma sacoche et mon bras droit



enfin, je l'ais dis comme ça, perso, j'ai un 11" que je trouve très bien et il me sert tous les jours, c'est un fidèle compagnon 
après, c'est vrai que pour une personnel qui se déplace chez des clients fréquement, c'est plus utile de prendre le 11"


----------



## plaj (13 Novembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Absolument
> 
> Il faut quand même comprendre que certains se rabattent sur le 11" non pas parce qu'il est plus abordable ... mais tout simplement car il est encore plus petit et plus léger




Je reviens de ma FNAC où jai pu voir le 13 pouces, et bien je peux vous dire que je ne regrette pas mon acquisition du 11 ". Son écran est superbe et j'ai trouvé le 13 " énorme à côté. 

En plus, je trouve que l'écran du 11 est remarquable pour mon utilisation (bureautique, internet, mail)

Vive Apple et ce nouvel MBA 11


----------



## pitou_92 (14 Novembre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Je reviens de ma FNAC où jai pu voir le 13 pouces, et bien je peux vous dire que je ne regrette pas mon acquisition du 11 ". Son écran est superbe et j'ai trouvé le 13 " énorme à côté.
> 
> En plus, je trouve que l'écran du 11 est remarquable pour mon utilisation (bureautique, internet, mail)
> 
> Vive Apple et ce nouvel MBA 11



c'est vrai, il est super, et contrairement à certains, il ne donne pas mal à la tete pour moi


----------



## sclicer (14 Novembre 2010)

Il n'empêche que pour bosser vraiment dessus (longue durée), le 11" est insuffisant.


----------



## 2Bad (14 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Il n'empêche que pour bosser vraiment dessus (longue durée), le 11" est insuffisant.



Je bosse toute la journée sur MBA 11". Il me pose pas de problème. Donc, cela dépend des personnes. Il faut pas en faire une règle absolue.


2Bad


----------



## PommeQ (14 Novembre 2010)

L'avantage ... c'est que vous avez du 11" au 17" en MB ... et cela c'est très sympa. Chacun voit midi à sa porte.
Néanmoins, après avoir eu un PB12" puis des MB et MBPro 15" et enfin un MBA 13" ... j'attends avec impatience le 11" (cette taille est idéale pour les nomades qui possèdent une station fixe et n'accrochent pas sur l'iPad compte tenu de leur utilisation !!!).


----------



## sclicer (14 Novembre 2010)

Evidement le 11" est vraiment l'appareil nomade par excellence ( fin si il avait la batterie du 1").
J'ai bosser aussi sur un 1à et 11" pendant 1an. 8h dessus non ce n'est pas agréable, du moins beaucoup moins face au 13". Car cette obligation de scroller/zoomer c'est fatiguant 

Mais évidement chacun en fait l'utilisation qu'il veut. J'aurais sûrement déjà commander le 11" si il avait eu une VRAI batterie.
Tiens une question, combien vous tenez ( 2bad) par jours et pour quel usage ?


----------



## anneee (14 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> J'ai bosser aussi sur un 1à et 11" pendant 1an. 8h dessus non ce n'est pas agréable, du moins beaucoup moins face au 13". Car cette obligation de scroller/zoomer c'est fatiguant



Sur un 11" avec une résolution de netbook, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais le mba 11" a une résolution vraiment élevée et donc le scroll et le zoom ne doivent pas être un problème, enfin j'imagine...


----------



## plaj (14 Novembre 2010)

anneee a dit:


> Sur un 11" avec une résolution de netbook, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais le mba 11" a une résolution vraiment élevée et donc le scroll et le zoom ne doivent pas être un problème, enfin j'imagine...




+1 pour anneee, je suis d'accord avec toi. Le MBA 11 n'a rien à voir avec un Netbook... 

Aucune fatigue visuelle, et très agréable à travailler, même durant plusieurs heures...


----------



## pierre_pracht (14 Novembre 2010)

PommeQ a dit:


> L'avantage ... c'est que vous avez du 11" au 17" en MB ... et cela c'est très sympa. Chacun voit midi à sa porte.
> Néanmoins, après avoir eu un PB12" puis des MB et MBPro 15" et enfin un MBA 13" ... j'attends avec impatience le 11"



Je ne pense pas que l'on cherche à dénigrer le 11" quand on conseille de prendre un 13".
Lors de la keynote introduisant les nouveaux MacBook Air ; le 13" a été mis en avant. Et je pense que cela marquait le produit le plus abouti avec les meilleures caractéristiques.
Après, qu'Apple vende le 11" moins cher que le 13" c'est juste leurs tendances naturelles à faire des gammes hyper simplifiées et très facilement compréhensibles.



PommeQ a dit:


> (cette taille est idéale pour les nomades qui possèdent une station fixe et n'accrochent pas sur l'iPad compte tenu de leur utilisation !!!).



Mais c'est beaucoup de monde ?
Par le passé les ultras portables étaient un produit haut de gamme ; en partie du fait d'une clientèle professionnelle et peu nombreuse. Les netbooks ont brouillé cette segmentation.

Moi, je parierais sur la disparition du 11" au profit du 13" en entrée de gamme. Pas de suite, mais après que les prix de la mémoire flash aient baissés. À ce moment-là, Apple pourrait sortir un MacBook Void de 11" pas plus lourd qu'un iPad et vendu 2000. Mais ils ne le feront jamais faute d'une clientèle suffisante.
(Ils peuvent aussi garder la taille de 11" comme produit d'appel, à l'image du Mac Mini. Pas la meilleure affaire, mais le prix le plus bas.)



anneee a dit:


> Sur un 11" avec une résolution de netbook, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais le mba 11" a une résolution vraiment élevée et donc le scroll et le zoom ne doivent pas être un problème, enfin j'imagine...



Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il a un écran 16/9. Donc, il fait seulement 768 pixels de haut. C'est tout à fait utilisable et bien mieux que 600 pixels des netbooks. Mais c'est moins bien que les 900 pixels du 13".

PS: J'ai un 11"


----------



## anneee (14 Novembre 2010)

pierre_pracht a dit:


> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il a un écran 16/9. Donc, il fait seulement 768 pixels de haut. C'est tout à fait utilisable et bien mieux que 600 pixels des netbooks. Mais c'est moins bien que les 900 pixels du 13".
> 
> PS: J'ai un 11"



J'ai pas dit que c'était aussi bien qu'un mba 13", je voulais simplement dire que c'est quasi la même résolution que le mbp 13" actuel, et c'est déjà très confortable.


----------



## TiteLine (14 Novembre 2010)

Il est bien évident qu'un 13" sera plus confortable qu'un 11" mais on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

Ce 11 fera des déçus : ceux qui auront mal évolué leurs besoins. En revanche, il répond à une demande qui date de plusieurs années et nul doute qu'il fera plus d'heureux que de déçus. C'est à ce jour une machine "unique" qui se rapproche du netbook par sa taille et son poids mais s'en éloigne radicalement par ses caractéristiques qui vont de l'écran aux 2 Go (voire 4) Go de ram.

A l'heure actuelle je dispose d'un MBA 13" mid 2009 que je compte remplacer par ce 11". Les 300 grammes en moins, le SSD, la ram ainsi que l'écran qui ne devrait pas trop me changer sont suffisamment séduisants pour me faire repasser à la caisse. (J'ai probablement commis l'erreur à l'époque de ne pas opter pour le SSD). Je précise aussi que je dispose d'un fixe et que ce 11" en sera le complément parfait.


----------



## pierre_pracht (14 Novembre 2010)

anneee a dit:


> J'ai pas dit que c'était aussi bien qu'un mba 13", je voulais simplement dire que c'est quasi la même résolution que le mbp 13" actuel, et c'est déjà très confortable.



Très juste, le MBP 13" fait 800 pixels de haut. Pas une grande différence. Mais il est certain que le prochain 13" aura la résolution de 1440x900 pixels.

Si j'ai pris ton message en citation, c'est qu'il faisait référence aux netbooks et à la résolution. Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que la MBA 11" est un peu le netbook d'Apple : une petite machine très mobile pour des besoins ponctuels.

La différence entre le MBA 11" et un netbook, c'est qu'un netbook déçoit très vite. Le MBA permet une utilisation aussi confortable qu'un portable "classique". Mais il fait des compromis sur l'autonomie, le tracpad et l'écran.

Mettre un fil à la patte du MBA 11" et l'accompagner d'une souris : c'est un peu dommage. Je ne pense pas que cela vaut les 300g de gagnés par rapport à un 13".


----------



## TiteLine (14 Novembre 2010)

Il me semble que le trackpad du 11" est exactement le même que celui des autres portables Apple? Alors pourquoi s'embarrasser d'une souris? Ou alors, j'ai sauté une étape?


----------



## PommeQ (14 Novembre 2010)

Perso, pas de souris ... et l'autonomie ... il fera mieux que le MBA 2009 ... autonomie qui me convenait déjà par rapport à mon utilisation (vous en faites des kms en train ...) !


----------



## pierre_pracht (14 Novembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Il me semble que le trackpad du 11" est exactement le même que celui des autres portables Apple? Alors pourquoi s'embarrasser d'une souris? Ou alors, j'ai sauté une étape?



Le tracpad est très bien. Le même que les autres portables Apple. À des années-lumière des autres marques !

Par contre celui du MBA 11" est légèrement moins haut que celui des autres portables Apple. Ceci dit, il reste plus grand que celui des premiers MBP. Donc, quand j'ai parlé de souris j'ai largement exagéré.

Le but était de dire que les centimètres et les grammes avaient été perdus sur des éléments utiles. Donc à moins d'être à 150 près ou de vouloir à tout prix la plus petite machine : il vaut mieux réfléchir avant de prendre un 11".

Ceci dit j'ai un 11" et je l'adore. Mais c'est juste une machine de dépannage.



PommeQ a dit:


> Perso, pas de souris ... et l'autonomie ... il fera mieux que le MBA 2009 ... autonomie qui me convenait déjà par rapport à mon utilisation (vous en faites des kms en train ...) !



Je suis tout à fait d'accord qu'il fait bien mieux que les portables de la génération précédente. Mais elles, je les transportais souvent dans leurs sacoches avec des poches pour les accessoires (chargeur !).

Je n'ai jamais possédé de portables qui étaient donner pour plus de 5H. Mais je sais que cela n'a rien à voir quand on n'a plus besoin de se préoccuper de l'alimentation. L'iPad je le branche le soir et c'est tout.

À ce titre le MBA 11" est loin d'offrir le même service. On peut sans doute faire 5H avec sans problème. Mais je ne m'imagine pas le prendre avec moi sans me préoccuper de son niveau de batterie.

Encore une fois, c'est une très belle machine. Mais si l'autonomie est un critère, je ne pense pas que les 300 grammes de plus du 13" soient superflus.


----------



## Thanidran (14 Novembre 2010)

pierre_pracht a dit:


> Par contre celui du MBA 11" est légèrement moins haut que celui des autres portables Apple.



En fait, le trackpad étant proportionnel au ratio de l'écran, c'est tout a fait normal


----------



## sclicer (15 Novembre 2010)

Plus je vous lis, plus le mba 11" me tente par rapport au 13".
Seulement voilà je n'ai toujours aucune idée d'une réelle autonomie.
Selon certains site en idle il tiendrait 10h et en surf 7h.

Est)ce envisageable de tenir au moins 7-8h comme le 13"  sans forcément avec le Wifi ON?
Avez vous des retours d'autonomie avec votre utilisation ?

merci


----------



## Belisaire (15 Novembre 2010)

Me revoilà avec mon test (très subjectif) : "mon macbook 11 et moi".

Niveau autonomie, après quelques jours, je suis très satisfait. En traitement de texte, airport off, luminosité 50%, bluetooth off, je tiens 6h30.

Le poids est absolument génial. Je termine une grosse journée avec un déplacement dans Paris, retour au bureau, deux heures de cours et deux heures encore à venir. J'ai l'impression de ne rien avoir dans ma sacoche !

Niveau qualité de l'écran, là encore, c'est très positif : j'ai préparer un cours pendant deux bonnes heures sans aucune sensation de gêne.La définition est très bonne, on fait de la (petite) mise en page sans difficulté.

Idem pour le clavier : je ne suis pas du tout passé par une phase d'adaptation en comparaison du MBP 13.

Je n'attends plus qu'une bonne sacoche et je serai le plus heureux des profs...

Bref, si vous avez à beaucoup bouger, et - encore une fois - que vous avez un autre bouzin chez vous, ce macbook est parfait.

je suis à votre disposition pour plus de précisions.

Bélisaire


----------



## MacWalden (15 Novembre 2010)

Voilà qui m'incite encore à me prendre le 11 avec 4gb ram et 64 SSD (suffisant, car ce serait juste pour bosser sur word, internet, qques musiques/video)

Vivement Noel


----------



## sclicer (15 Novembre 2010)

Tu as quel modèle Belisaire ?

6h30 c'est juste, je vais devoir me tourner vers le 13" :'(


----------



## 2Bad (15 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Mais évidement chacun en fait l'utilisation qu'il veut. J'aurais sûrement déjà commander le 11" si il avait eu une VRAI batterie.
> Tiens une question, combien vous tenez ( 2bad) par jours et pour quel usage ?


 

Je fais environ 5h30 en wifi, avec Itunes, web, mail et traitement de texte. En déplacement, je désactive le wifi et je tiens presque 7h (6h45).

Je suis journaliste et donc il s'agit pour moi d'un outil pour le traitement de texte, la recherche d'information et le résautage.



2Bad


----------



## sclicer (15 Novembre 2010)

Mon utilisation quoi :rateau:
Mais bon, finalement la batterie du 11" sera bien trop juste, bien dommage


----------



## pitou_92 (19 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Mon utilisation quoi :rateau:
> Mais bon, finalement la batterie du 11" sera bien trop juste, bien dommage



je veux pas dire, mais vu sa finesse, c'est normale que la batterie soit pas très "bien"
elle reste comme meme bien supérieur à certains pc, et elle est bcp plus endurznte


----------



## IPadFan333 (19 Novembre 2010)

Vous parlez de SSD, SSD... Et certains regrettent de ne pas l'avoir opté sur leurs anciennes machines. Mais sachez que ce SSD est un mélange de SSD ET DE FLASH, ce qui permet une meilleure performance ;-)


----------



## David_b (19 Novembre 2010)

IPadFan333 a dit:


> Vous parlez de SSD, SSD... Et certains regrettent de ne pas l'avoir opté sur leurs anciennes machines. Mais sachez que ce SSD est un mélange de SSD ET DE FLASH, ce qui permet une meilleure performance ;-)




C'est la même mémoire flash que n'importe quel SSD, c'est juste que ça n'a plus la forme d'un disque dur.


----------



## macmini64 (19 Novembre 2010)

non c'est pas un SSD classique

les perfs sont à priori en dessous



et oui un MBPro avec un SSD classique est encore plus véloce que ses nouveaux MBAir (en effaçant l'avantage du proc s'entend)


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> non c'est pas un SSD classique


Mais si...



> les perfs sont à priori en dessous


Et ?

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup d'incompréhension dans l'air.

Tous les DD n'ont pas les même perfs, t'es d'accord avec ça ? Y en a des lents, des rapides, des gros et des petits. T'es d'accord aussi pour admettre que ce sont pourtant les "mêmes" DD: càd qu'ils reposent sur la même technologie mélangeant plateaux et têtes de lectures ? Les différences sont dans la vitesse, le tampon, le type de contrôleur, etc. Mais ça reste des disques durs ? 

Ben, c'est pareil pour les SSD: tous n'ont pas la même vitesse, mais ça ne les rend pas "différents". La SEULE vraie différence avec ceux du Air (hors perfs) c'est que Apple a adopté un tout nouveau format (càd pas la même _forme_, ni la même prise), mais les puces sont des puces utilisées dans des SSD classiques...

Après, on peut parler du choix des composants, mais c'est une autre question.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h14 ----------




macmini64 a dit:


> et oui un MBPro avec un SSD classique est encore plus véloce que ses nouveaux MBAir (en effaçant l'avantage du proc s'entend)



 Et tu fais comment pour l'effacer ?

Sinon, j'ai du SSD depuis 2006 (ça va comme échelle de comparaison ?), tu parles de quelle vitesse sans prendre en compte l'effet du proc), le boot ? Pas de chance (pour moi ?) :  aucun de mes Mac sous SSD ne démarre aussi vite que le Air. Pas un (ni de PC, mais ça...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2010)

Belisaire a dit:


> Je n'attends plus qu'une bonne sacoche et je serai le plus heureux des profs...



Le MBA 11 pouces : plus fort que le Prozac !!!


----------



## robertodino (20 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Le MBA 11 pouces : plus fort que le Prozac !!!



Oh, là jai mal au ventre, mare de rire :love::love::love:


----------



## Belisaire (20 Novembre 2010)

> Le MBA 11 pouces : plus fort que le Prozac !!!



Les clichés ont la vie dure à ce que je vois.


Blague mise à part, je peux encore un peu préciser l'autonomie de la bête après un déplacement en province pour un colloque : en prise de note sans wifi, 50% de luminosité, j'ai tenu 6 heures avec 11% de batterie restante à la fin. C'est pas mal du tout je trouve.

L'écran est définitivement de très bonne qualité : pas de mal de crâne ou de gêne quelconque.

Un seul problème, mais c'est probablement que du ressenti, on a un peu la trouille de lui filer un choc, aussi fin, il fait un peu fragile je trouve.

Bélisaire


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2010)

Belisaire a dit:


> Un seul problème, mais c'est probablement que du ressenti, on a un peu la trouille de lui filer un choc, aussi fin, il fait un peu fragile je trouve.


Je ne trouves pas (le corps unibody donne une impression de solidité remarquable). D'autant moins que le SSD il s'en fiche un peu des chocs


----------



## robertodino (20 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Je ne trouves pas (le corps unibody donne une impression de solidité remarquable).



Solide, il est 

http://www.architizer.com/en_us/blog/dyn/10346/monday-brew-18/


----------



## blorem (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, le sujet a sans doute déjà été évoqué mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour le moment sur le forum. Je m'apprête à acheter la version 11" du Macbook Air et mon budget étant relativement serré (malgré le choix de ce Macbook ^^), j'hésite beaucoup à ajouter 2go de mémoire vive pour la porter à 4go. Quelles sont les différences concrètement ? Observe-t-on véritablement une différence entre les 2go et les 4go de mémoire vive à son utilisation ? Cet ajout se justifie t-il uniquement dans l'utilisation courante de logiciels relativement lourds comme Photoshop ou l'ouverture de nombreuses tâches en même temps ?

Merci à vous 

Futur Mac'user.


----------



## Arcetnathon (22 Novembre 2010)

Disons que c est principalement pour le swap. Lorsque tu ouvres beaucoups d' applications, ou que tu manipules de gros fichiers ça va dans la ram. Des que tu dépasses l excédent par sur de disque dur.   Avec 2go tu n'as pas a y inquiéter aujourd'hui. C est surtout a long terme Ave l évolution des logiciels ( plus gourmants) que ça risque de ralentir.   Maintenant faux pas s alarmer non plus, sur des taches quotidiennes il se peut qu tu ne voyes jamais cette limite.


----------



## blorem (22 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## TiteLine (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Si tu comptes garder ton MBA quelques années, je te conseille tout de même de passer à 4 Go dès maintenant car la mémoire étant soudée à la carte mère, tu ne pourras pas le faire plus tard.


----------



## robertodino (23 Novembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si tu comptes garder ton MBA quelques années, je te conseille tout de même de passer à 4 Go dès maintenant car la mémoire étant soudée à la carte mère, tu ne pourras pas le faire plus tard.



Cest à se demander pourquoi Apple propose les 4go en option...


----------



## Valmente (23 Novembre 2010)

D'ailleurs chez les APR, il semblerait que les configs de base à 2 go leur restent "sur les bras" et actuellement depuis quinze jours environ, il y a des difficultés à fournir les MBA CTO 4 go de RAM 
Les 4 go de RAM étaient déjà effectivement très attendus chez les aficionados du MBA.


----------



## woulf (23 Novembre 2010)

En tous cas pour ceux que ça inquiète les 2gos de Ram, j'ai personnellement acheté pour notre compagnie un MBA 11'  2go - 128 go (besoin urgent de remplacer une machine brisée et pas de stock de 4gos à portée de main).

En toute honnêteté, ça fonctionne extrêmement bien avec Office 2011, Safari, Omnifocus et autres applications bureautiques lancées concurremment. C'est une machine qui ne fera jamais que de la bureautique, mais j'ai lancé Civ 5 dessus tout à l'heure et franchement j'étais positivement étonné !

Le gain de performances par rapport au MBA rev A avec DD que nous utilisons encore quotidiennement est juste mirobolant, et même par rapport à un macbook pro 15 late 2008 (de mémoire un C2D 2.4), que j'utilisais avant (il est parti chez la personne qui a brisé son PC portable), équipé de 4gos de Ram et d'un DD 5400t de base, c'est je pense plus réactif.

La morale de l'histoire, s'il fallait convaincre encore quelqu'un de ça, c'est que le SSD ça fait une énorme différence et en ce qui me concerne, ça absorbe tranquillement le fait qu'il n'y ait "que" 2gos de Ram.


----------



## robertodino (24 Novembre 2010)

woulf a dit:


> La morale de l'histoire, s'il fallait convaincre encore quelqu'un de ça, c'est que le SSD ça fait une énorme différence et en ce qui me concerne, ça absorbe tranquillement le fait qu'il n'y ait "que" 2gos de Ram.



Pareil pour moi, je lai en 2go et cela me convient pour lusage que jen fais.


----------



## Valmente (24 Novembre 2010)

Tout à fait ! moi j'utiliserai Aperture sur mon MBA et ce soft adore la RAM (en plus de la carte vidéo), donc 4 go obligatoires pour moi


----------



## sclicer (28 Novembre 2010)

Bon je reviens à la charge ,vus les problèmes de livraisaons, j'attends avant de commander.
Après avoir hésiter à me prendre finalement un ipad et clavier, puis  vus mon erreur je reviens sur les MBA.

J'ai besoin d'un portable pour mes cours en amphi, mais surtout bosser  en BU/ campus .
Donc utilisation Word + Safari (wifi on ou off).
C'est tout pour l'usage principal.
Et ceci environ de 9 à 18h. Avec ou sans pause.

Bref le 11" m'attire car,c'est l'alliage entre la portabilité de l'ipad et  l'usage d'une ordinateur.
Le 13" à pour lui son écran plus grand et  son autonomie.

Voilà où le bas blesse, je n'arrive pas à trouver une réelle estimation, à ce jour, de l'autonomie du 11" juste en mode rédaction simple sous word et avec ou non Wifi.
Le 13" selon les ressentis d'utilisateurs tiendrait dans ces conditions 7h avec Wifi et 10h en bureautique.

Pensez- vous qu'il est possible de tenir avec le 11"  7à8h sûr en bureautique ?

Edit :j'oubliais j'ai un Imac à la maison qui fait le boulot, mais j'ai besoin d'une machine pour la journée.


----------



## corloane (1 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Bref le 11" m'attire car,c'est l'alliage entre la portabilité de l'ipad et  l'usage d'une ordinateur.
> Le 13" à pour lui son écran plus grand et  son autonomie.
> 
> Voilà où le bas blesse,
> ...



je pense que 7-8 h sont envisageables pour du texte avec wifi et Bluetooth off et luminosité basse...


----------



## TiteLine (1 Décembre 2010)

Petit retour après quelques jours d'utilisation 

Pour l'autonomie, c'est déjà meilleur que l'ancien modèle. Finalement, lundi le chargeur est resté dans le sac. Utilisation au collège entre 8 h et 17 h avec pas mal de pauses (pause déjeuner, récrés, pauses durant des contrôles) , ensuite j'ai encore bossé une heure le soir et la batterie annonçait  20% lorsque j'ai cessé de travailler avec.

Ce matin, il a tourné 4 heures, Keynote, Pages et vidéoprojection avec des petites pauses ... l'indicateur signale 60% . Utilisation BT et WiFi off et luminosité réduite. 

Qu'ajouter si ce n'est un régal. Encombrement minimum pour un confort visuel vraiment réel. Je suis toujours bluffée au bout de plusieurs jours. :love:

Je souligne tout de même que l'utilisation n'est pas forcément intensive et que mon retour sur l'autonomie est peut être faussé par l'utilisation que j'ai de la machine.


----------



## sclicer (1 Décembre 2010)

Donc en utilisant que de la bureautique soft, on devrait (avec WIFI/BT off et luminosité réduite) arrivée à 8h ?
Rofl du coup je suis toujours perdu


----------



## corloane (1 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Donc en utilisant que de la bureautique soft, on devrait (avec WIFI/BT off et luminosité réduite) arrivée à 8h ?
> Rofl du coup je suis toujours perdu



Pas de quoi
Apparemment le 11' peut te convenir pour l'autonomie... Personnellement quand je l'ai vu j'ai tout de suite retrouvé le format que j'aime pour un portable (un seul petit regret, un peu plus de résolution dans le large de l'écran, nostalgie du temps où les portables affichaient plus carré, ce qui est idéal pour du texte). Laisse-toi guider par ton envie en voyant le 13 et le 11 côte à côte...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------




sclicer a dit:


> Donc en utilisant que de la bureautique soft, on devrait (avec WIFI/BT off et luminosité réduite) arrivée à 8h ?
> Rofl du coup je suis toujours perdu



Pas de quoi
Apparemment le 11' peut te convenir pour l'autonomie... Personnellement quand je l'ai vu j'ai tout de suite retrouvé le format que j'aime pour un portable (un seul petit regret, un peu plus de résolution dans le large de l'écran, nostalgie du temps où les portables affichaient plus carré, ce qui est idéal pour du texte). Laisse-toi guider par ton envie en voyant le 13 et le 11 côte à côte...


----------



## Gaspoute (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une seule question: le MacBook Air 11" peut-il être utilisé comme machine principale ? Sachant que je ne ferai que de la bureautique, du surf, de la retouche photo en amateur et de temps en temps de l'encodage vidéo ?

Merci


----------



## David_b (2 Décembre 2010)

Gaspoute a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une seule question: le MacBook Air 11" peut-il être utilisé comme machine principale ? Sachant que je ne ferai que de la bureautique, du surf, de la retouche photo en amateur et de temps en temps de l'encodage vidéo ?
> 
> Merci



video et 64Go, c'est court niveau stockage, non ?

Pour le reste, il sera juste plus lent que d'autres pour l'encodage, mais qui a dit que tout devait être instantané dans ce monde ? 

sinon, le 11" est un régal, j'ai eu un mal de chien à ne pas l'acheter au profit 13. C'est l'autonomie et les 256Go qui m'ont convaincus.


----------



## Gaspoute (2 Décembre 2010)

Le problème avec le MacBook Air 256 Go c'est son prix qui est assez élevé. Du coup, je me demande si je vais pas prendre le MacBook Air 11" avec 4Go de RAM et 128 Go plus un petit disque dur portable à côté pour stocker mes vidéos et photos. Et éventuellement un écran plus tard quand j'aurai des sous ^^


----------



## robertodino (2 Décembre 2010)

Gaspoute a dit:


> Le problème avec le MacBook Air 256 Go c'est son prix qui est assez élevé. Du coup, je me demande si je vais pas prendre le MacBook Air 11" avec 4Go de RAM et 128 Go plus un petit disque dur portable à côté pour stocker mes vidéos et photos. Et éventuellement un écran plus tard quand j'aurai des sous ^^



Je trouve que le 11  ne peut pas vraiment faire office de machine principale.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Je trouve que le 11  ne peut pas vraiment faire office de machine principale.



a considere que le 13 le fasse............


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> a considere que le 13 le fasse............



Toi, tu cherches à te faire flageller par David...   

Je pense qu'avec la sortie des nouveaux modèles seuls les utilisateurs qui ont absolument besoin d'un Mac Pro pour travailler peuvent prétendre que le plus puissant des MBA n'est pas éligible au titre de "machine principale".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Oui on peut le voir comme ça Chacun ses besoins et puis tout évolue tellement vite ... Pour David je préfère ses commentaires toujours lucides au fouet dont je ne suis pas certain qu il puisse prétendre au titre d' expert en maniement Un accident est si vite arrive  Quoique il en soit je viens de commander le 11 2go 128  j avais peur pour l écran et mes yeux mais après l avoir essaye le choix s imposait de lui meme


----------



## David_b (3 Décembre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> a considere que le 13 le fasse............


Hum ? :mouais:



Cratès a dit:


> Toi, tu cherches à te faire flageller par David...


Mmmm 



alan63 a dit:


> Pour David je préfère ses commentaires toujours lucides


Haaaaaa :love: 


> au fouet dont je ne suis pas certain qu il puisse prétendre au titre d' expert en maniement


Rhôôô :rose:



Pour en revenir au sujet, c'est clair que le MBA toutes options n'a aucune difficulté à prétendre au titre de machine principale, en ce qui me concerne du moins. Quant au Air 11", si j'avais prévu l'achat d'un MacBook Pro 15 ou 17"... qui sait : ce petit bijou est incroyablement séduisant et bien fichu.


----------



## H2O (3 Décembre 2010)

Salut tout le monde,
Hello Everybody !

Moi j'aimerais bien que l'un d'entre vous me dise s'il échangerait sans hésiter un MacBook Pro  2.93 Ghz, RAM 4Go et DD de 500Go pour un MacBook Air de 11 pouces, même "gonflé" aux 4Go ????

Que fais-je tourner sur mon MBP ?
Ben !!  Les classiques comme Mail, Firefox, Word, Excel et tuti quanti !
Mais aussi, bcp plus gourmand, un ProTools !!!!

Alors qu'en pensent les experts ?
Ca va ramer grave ou bien ?

Vais-je tout de suite, immédiatement et sans attendre, constater que le Core Duo à 1.4 Ghz, ben c'est quand même bien plus lent que le 2.93 de mon MBP ?

Qu'en disent les spécialistes ?

Merci pour votre éclairage.
Amicalement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2010)

Mon cher H2O,

Tu vas perdre un peu en puissance et en taille d'écran. 

Tu vas gagner très nettement en portabilité. Et en réactivité grâce au SSD.

Je sais : je n'ai pas inventé l'eau sucrée... Mais l'essentiel n'est-il pas là ? Si la mobilité est pour toi l'exigence n°1, passe au MBA. Sinon, tu as déjà une belle machine. Équipée d'un SSD, elle peut faire encore très bonne figure. En attendant la prochaine génération de MBP, qui seront peut-être des "SuperMacBook Air"  :love:

Une question que l'on devrait se poser plus souvent : "Et si, au lieu d'acheter une nouvelle machine, j'améliorais la mienne, ou me dotais de périphériques utiles, ou achetais de nouveaux logiciels qui me font envie depuis longtemps ?". Il me semble que le plaisir et la productivité passent aussi par là.


----------



## calimero007 (3 Décembre 2010)

J'echange volontier mon 13" modèle d'Octobre 2010 bien entendu

avec 4Go de RAM, le SSD de 128Go et le processeur à 1,86Ghz

Je cherche quelque chose de plus petit :-( ayant un poste fixe à la maison


----------



## Viablub (4 Décembre 2010)

Après 1 mois d'utilisation de mon MacBook Air 11" je souhaitais faire un retour.

Tout d'abord; c'est donc un MBA 11" 1,6Ghz 128GB/ 4GB de ram qui remplace un MBP 2010 13" 2,4Ghz 4GB de ram.

Concernant l'écran je trouve celui si superbe, la résolution permet d'effacer le handicap de la taille. Et pour le moment, celui-ci ne ma posé aucun problème, pas de mal de tête. 
Le clavier du fait qu'il fasse la même taille que les autres ne pose pas de problème. Par contre l'absence de rétro-éclairage me manque beaucoup.

Pour ce qui est de la mobilité, c'est un régal on l'oublie dans le sac, on a l'impression d'avoir un iPad. Eyant pourtant possédé un MBA de première génération, j'ai quand même était surpris par sa taille. Enfin pour l'autonomie elle est tout à fait acceptable, je n'ai pour le moment jamais eu besoin de le recharger en cours de journée.

Enfin pour la puissance, je dois avouer que je n'ai pas vu de différence au quotidien avec mon MBP. Alors oui je n'ai pas fait de montage vidéo, j'ai cependant fait un peu de retouche. Et le MBA tient très bien la route. Donc OUI le MBA 11" peut être utilisé en machine principale. Bien sûr tout dépend des besoins. 
Je prends le risque de me répéter, mais les gens qui achète des ordinateurs avec core ix. Puis qui change tout les 2 mois parce qu'ils font de la photo et de la vidéo, alors oui tout cela est franchement pathétique. D'une part parce que j'ai du mal à croire que tout le monde fait tout le temps de la photo et de la vidéo. D'autre part parce que ces mêmes personnes font des photos franchement pourries et avec des compacts et des reflex d'entrée de gamme. Je parle en connaissance de cause, je connais un vrai photographe (qui vie de son métier) qui retouche des photos qui font parfois plus de 4GB et pourtant il ne change pas d'ordinateur à chaque fois qu'une version plus puissante sort. Contrairement à certains blogueurs... 
En marketing on voit quelque chose d'intéressent dans le mobile d'achat, c'est l'image que l'on souhaite acquérir à travers son achat. C'est par exemple acheter un BlackBerry pour faire plus pro...

Bref chacun fais ce qu'il veut, et comme il veut. Mais je maintiens qu'un achat doit être réfléchi. C'est-à-dire qu'elles sont mes attentes, qu'est ce que je veux faire avec mon ordinateur. Si je souhaite de la mobilité, je n'achète pas un MBP 17" sous prétexte que celui si est plus polyvalent.


----------



## corloane (4 Décembre 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Bref chacun fais ce qu'il veut, et comme il veut. Mais je maintiens qu'un achat doit être réfléchi. C'est-à-dire qu'elles sont mes attentes, qu'est ce que je veux faire avec mon ordinateur. Si je souhaite de la mobilité, je n'achète pas un MBP 17" sous prétexte que celui si est plus polyvalent.


 
Tout à fait d'accord... Je tournais avec un MacBook Blanc 13' trop lourd et un Hackintosh 9' léger mais à écran et clavier trop petits, le MBA 11' vient à point les remplacer, je retrouve la simplicité d'avoir une seule machine à laquelle s'ajoute un écran externe, clavier et souris sans fil, iPhone (pas d'Ipad qui ferait double emploi), iPod classic avec toute ma musique, bien suffisant pour mes besoins...


----------



## pbas400 (4 Décembre 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Après 1 mois d'utilisation de mon MacBook Air 11" je souhaitais faire un retour.
> 
> Tout d'abord; c'est donc un MBA 11" 1,6Ghz 128GB/ 4GB de ram qui remplace un MBP 2010 13" 2,4Ghz 4GB de ram.
> 
> ...



excellente synthèse pleine de vérités !


----------



## sclicer (4 Décembre 2010)

Moi je bave devant ce 11" vus que j'ai déjà un imac 24" à la maison, mais sa faible autonomie, fait que je vais devoir partir sur un 13"


----------



## corloane (4 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Moi je bave devant ce 11" vus que j'ai déjà un imac 24" à la maison, mais sa faible autonomie, fait que je vais devoir partir sur un 13"



faible autonomie... tout est relatif, personnellement mes voyages n'excedent que très rarement 3h mais je comprends que dans le cas de prises de notes une journée durant... Cependant je gage qu'un fournisseur d'accessoires ne tarde pas à concevoir des batteries d' "extended time" à brancher vu qu'on ne peut pas demonter celle de l'air pour en mettre une 2e, comme cela existe pour l'iPhone (peut-être même que c'est déjà dispo...)


----------



## sclicer (4 Décembre 2010)

Ouais enfin si je prends un air ce n'est pour ne pas m'embêter d'avoir pleins d'accessoires autour.
Malheureusement j'ai mini 6 de notes/jours. A cela faut rajouter les heures de boulots en études ou BU plusieurs fois par semaine en sus.


----------



## corloane (4 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Ouais enfin si je prends un air ce n'est pour ne pas m'embêter d'avoir pleins d'accessoires autour.
> Malheureusement j'ai mini 6 de notes/jours. A cela faut rajouter les heures de boulots en études ou BU plusieurs fois par semaine en sus.



qui dit air dit accessoires : dd externe, lecteur optique, lecteur de cartes ((du moins pour le 11) après, l'avantage c'est que quand tu vas en cours tu prends l'air avec la batterie externe parce que tu as beaucoup besoin d'autonomie, en vacances le dd externe pave que tu vas voir beaucoup de films, écouter beaucoup de musique, le lecteur optique que tout à chacun se traine dans les maccbook pro tu le laisses à la maison
Bref, l'ordinateur idéal pour ceux qui bouclent leur sac avec maniaquerie, qui aiment voyager léger avec le strict minimum...


----------



## sclicer (4 Décembre 2010)

Euh, j'ai un Imac à la maison, mon ordinateur principal.
Avec 128go je peux déjà mettre pas mal de musique/films pour des déplacements en ayant besoin.
Je ne voit alors pas l'intérêt de prendre un DDE? autant prendre un Mbp avec un gros DD pour ceci... ou alors le MBA 256go pour ceux qui ont besoin de place.
Car pour moi le Mba doit être utilisé avec ses atouts et non en lui rajoutant ce qu'on avait besoin mais qui n'était pas présent à l'achat.

Récurrence du lecteur SD : fallait prendre le modèle avec lecteur
Besoin gros stockage portable : autant prendre un mbp
Utilité du lecteur optique ? Si besoin à chaque fois, pareil tu prends pas le mba...

Ceci est évidement ma vision, mais si on choisis la machine la plus  fine/compact/dénuée de tout périphérique ce n'est pas pour acheter une valises d'accessoire pour compenser et donc arriver à l'équivalent du modèle Mbp ...

Pour le chargeur, il est utile de l'avoir en voyage, c'est vital  mais dans son sac tout les jours on perds alors en compacité du portable non ? 
De même une batterie externe oO, avec tout les accessoires autant prendre le mbp :: 10h d'autonomie, mais aussi compact au final


----------



## corloane (4 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Euh, j'ai un Imac à la maison, mon ordinateur principal.
> Avec 128go je peux déjà mettre pas mal de musique/films pour des déplacements en ayant besoin.
> Je ne voit alors pas l'intérêt de prendre un DDE? autant prendre un Mbp avec un gros DD pour ceci... ou alors le MBA 256go pour ceux qui ont besoin de place.
> Car pour moi le Mba doit être utilisé avec ses atouts et non en lui rajoutant ce qu'on avait besoin mais qui n'était pas présent à l'achat.
> ...



oui, certainement que notre vision est différente. Personnellement je suis arrivé à mettre au point un système qui me convient au mieux, et une des conditions était de ne jamais porter avec moi un ordinateur de plus d'1kg. L'air sera ma machine principale, j'en avais assez de gérer deux bureaux, surtout pour les documents qui par définition ne prennent pas de place, de plus pour le travail il est toujours meilleur de porter avec soi les affaires en cours et de laisser les archives à la maison. Pas de machine sédentaire mais sur le bureau un écran externe, clavier et souris sans fil et surtout un petit dock Exim que je conseille au passage http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=181-334&source=googleps
dessus j'ai connecté en permanence un disque dur et des enceintes USB, quand je rentre je branche l'air et le tour est joué, en plus je synchronise l'iphone et la carte SD de mon appareil sans difficulté, en cas de déplacement plus long je vois si oui ou non il me faut prendre le dd externe (un 2,5' 1to, je ne pense pas que j'aurais cette place avec un MBP, je serais obligé d'avoir un disque externe également), après comme je sais toujours quels sont les films que je veux regarder, je les mets peu à peu sur le SSD de l'air, pas plus de 10go devraient suffire pour cela...


----------



## len73 (5 Décembre 2010)

Hello,

J'ai lu avec attention les différents commentaires de ce fil.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai finalement pu comparer en vrai les deux modèles 11 et 13". Ma réaction a été suprenante. Sur le papier le 13" est plus performant, certes, mais en vrai j'ai vraiment craqué sur le 11" et la qualité de son écran qui ma bluffé.

Reste à finaliser mon choix. Je me suis fixé un budget (histoire de se mettre quelques limites) et il me reste les quelques options suivantes : 

11" 1.4GHz 64GB 4GB Ram
11" 1.4GHz 128GB 2GB Ram

Avec extension, certes le 11" 128 4GB pourrait être envisageable, mais bon ca devient un peu cher au final (de mon avis)...

Laquelle des configs ci-dessus conseilleriez-vous ? Utilisation classique : bureautique, surf, un peu de photo et basta.

Un grand merci d'avance de vos retours !

Bonne nuit...


----------



## corloane (5 Décembre 2010)

len73 a dit:


> Reste à finaliser mon choix. Je me suis fixé un budget (histoire de se mettre quelques limites) et il me reste les quelques options suivantes :
> 
> 11" 1.4GHz 64GB 4GB Ram
> 11" 1.4GHz 128GB 2GB Ram
> ...



Tu as pu lire que d'aucuns considèrent que c'est une erreur de ne pas mettre 4go car la mémoire est soudée, même q'il tourne parfaitement avec 2, ne pas oublier qu'une mise à jour se profile à l'horizon... Alors si 64 Go te suffisent (en sachant que 64 ne font pas réellement 64...)


----------



## zetixx (5 Décembre 2010)

Alors moi pour répondre un peu en VRAC, tout d'abord mon MBA 11" est ma machine principale... Mon besoin? Traitement de texte, musiques, surf, ... 
La taille de son écran? On ne le remarque même pas...
Sa vitesse? C'est très fluide j'en suis extrêmement satisfait!
Sa portabilité? Bien c'est tout bonnement géniale... 
Son autonomie? Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de vraiment tester mais je suis resté 3h hier soir  à chipoter dessus et je suis ce matin à 61% ... 
Son design? Tout simplement sublime!
Pas de lecteur de disque? Et alors... Je crois que ces dernières années j'ai peut-être utilisé 3-4 fois ce lecteur... 
Pas de lecteur de carte SD? J'en ai aucune utilité et quand j'ai besoin d'un transfert quelconque je travaille par USB...

voilà je pense avoir tout dit... Je manque peut-être légèrement de structure mais bon... Je tiens à dire que j'avais moi aussi hésité entre deux machines totalement différentes (MBP 13" et MBA 11") mais j'ai totalement craqué pour mon MBA pour sa portabilité... Je fais des études pour être enseignant et parfois je prenais pas mon ancien ordi pour la simple et bonne raison de devoir remplacer ma petite sacoche par mon énorme sacoche PC... Là je peux le mettre entre mes fardes sans aucun problème. Bien entendus je précise pour les maniaque du soins de leur(s) machine(s), comme moi, qu'il est protégé! :rateau:

Cordialement zetixX


----------



## len73 (5 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Tu as pu lire que d'aucuns considèrent que c'est une erreur de ne pas mettre 4go car la mémoire est soudée, même q'il tourne parfaitement avec 2, ne pas oublier qu'une mise à jour se profile à l'horizon... Alors si 64 Go te suffisent (en sachant que 64 ne font pas réellement 64...)



Merci de ton feed-back Corloane.

Quelle est la config de ton 11" ?


----------



## corloane (5 Décembre 2010)

len73 a dit:


> Merci de ton feed-back Corloane.
> 
> Quelle est la config de ton 11" ?



Pour des raisons de budget j'ai abouti à 64Go et 4 Go de mémoire, avec le tarif éducation un peu plus de 1000 ce qui pour un vrai ultra portable (pas netbook) avec ssd constitue un tarif raisonnable pour Apple, je ne voulais pas payer plus alors la config s'est imposée d'elle-même. Je devrais le recevoir mercredi


----------



## back (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Cela fait une dizaine de jours que je possède ce 11" et à vrai dire c'est mon premier mac.
Alors pour moi il y a déja une adaptation sur OSX, que je trouve bien plus ergonomique et simple que windows (même si 7 est plus fiable que ses prédécesseurs son interface reste compliquer à utiliser) bref ce n'est pas le sujet.

Concernant ce petit 11" (1.4ghz, 128go, 2go), il est extrêmement réactif ce qui rend son utilisation au quotidien plutôt agréable (principalement surf, tableur et powerpoint)
En attendant une bonne housse, je le glisse dans une enveloppe et on a presque tendance à l'oublier lorsque je le trimbale au boulot avec un paquet de courrier !

Je fais également un peu de musique, en tant que guitariste mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de l'utiliser avec de nombreuses pistes pleins de VST. Pour le moment simple prise de son pour maquetter, il n'y a rien à dire, il fait son job.

Sa finition est impeccable, la résolution de l'écran est appréciable et renforce cette impression de qualité. Lorsque je l'utilise sur un bureau cela reste confortable. Par contre le soir affalé dans le canapé, le macbook air posé sur les genoux, ca devient un peu juste, ma vision commence à faire défaut. 

Le clavier ainsi que le trackpad sont excellents (au passage merci le multitouch que je découvre et que j'aurais déjà du mal à me passer).

J'ai eu 2 plantages au moment de l'extinction durant le 2e jour (rester bloquer sur la page bleu), je m'attendais à mieux de ce coté là mais depuis ça ne s'est pas encore reproduit. Donc à suivre...
La batterie me permet de tenir une journée (4h environ). 

Malgrès tout le bilan est positif, c'est la première fois que je "désire" un ordinateur, avant cela ce n'était que de simple utilitaire. Cette fois ci le coté "objet" prend le dessus. Pour le moment je n'ai jamais eu le sentiment d' être limité par les performances et il rempli parfaitement ce rôle d'ordinateur nomade. A ce rythme, il y a de grande chance pour que le PC principal soit remplacer par un imac ces prochains mois !


----------



## arrakiss (5 Décembre 2010)

je ne sais pas si cela a été dit mais j'ai trouvé un défaut au 11" !

A force de vouloir faire trop léger et bien le magsafe ne sert pu a rien...enfin il est moins utile.
Dans beaucoup de cas il joue son rôle mais dans qques cas (comme cela m'est arrivé) il est inutile. La force nécessaire pour le décrocher et supérieur à la force nécessaire pour le faire glisser sur un surface et le faire chuter.

Si le prochain modèle est plus léger, il faudra revoir le système pour que l'aimant aimante moins...

Je chipote, je chipote...


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Je chipote, je chipote...


Je ne trouve pas. C'est une bonne remarque. 
j'ai un 11" entre les mains, là et je suis bien d'accord. Déjà avec mon 13", c'est limite. Le "magsafe" n'a plus grand chose de "safe".


----------



## corloane (5 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





David_b a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas. C'est une bonne remarque.
> j'ai un 11" entre les mains, là et je suis bien d'accord. Déjà avec mon 13", c'est limite. Le "magsafe" n'a plus grand chose de "safe".



Il devient Mac SAV alors

Auraient dû mettre de aimants moins aimants...


----------



## len73 (5 Décembre 2010)

len73 a dit:


> Reste à finaliser mon choix. Je me suis fixé un budget (histoire de se mettre quelques limites) et il me reste les quelques options suivantes :
> 
> 11" 1.4GHz 64GB 4GB Ram
> 11" 1.4GHz 128GB 2GB Ram
> ...



Je relance un peu ma question : d'autres avis concernant ce choix, disons cornélien ?


----------



## Arcetnathon (5 Décembre 2010)

len73 a dit:


> Je relance un peu ma question : d'autres avis concernant ce choix, disons cornélien ?



128go + 2go de ram sans hésiter.

Au pire, si ta ram est pleine le swap se fera sur le disque dur. Hors 64go c'est vraiment ultra light.


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

Arcetnathon a dit:


> 128go + 2go de ram sans hésiter.
> 
> Au pire, si ta ram est pleine le swap se fera sur le disque dur. Hors 64go c'est vraiment ultra light.



Bah, ça dépend pour quoi et pour qui


----------



## zetixx (5 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un 64Go et pour mon utilité aucun problème mais j'ai un DD externe de poche de 500Go donc voilà... Après c'est vrai que c'est light donc si tu veux vraiment stocker dans ton MBA à toi de voir... Si ça peut t'aider, j'ai plus ou moins 500 musiques, 1113 photos, 2 films, mes cours de ces deux dernières années et il me reste 28Go...


----------



## TiteLine (5 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bah, ça dépend pour quoi et pour qui



Tout à fait d'accord. 

J'ai longuement hésité et si j'ai finalement opté pour 2 Go,  c'était davantage par impatience qu'autre chose. Mais j'avais bien étudié mes besoins ainsi que leur évolution possible.
Utilisation essentiellement dédiée à la bureautique, vidéoprojection et surf léger , pas vraiment de multi-tâche nécessaire, à la rigueur Pages et Keynote lancés en même temps ... les 2 Go suffisaient amplement et devraient suffire encore un bon moment si je reste raisonnable.

128 Go de SSD peuvent effectivement réduire le swap si la ram sature un peu. 

Maintenant, il faut savoir si ils sont vraiment nécessaires. Si il s'agit d'une machine d'appoint et que tout est ensuite transféré sur un fixe et un DDE, ces 64 Go peuvent suffire (on peut faire une clean install et gagner encore un peu de place)

Tu parles de photos mais ne dis pas si tu comptes décharger , stocker ou retoucher.
Si c'est pour de la retouche , du traitement sans stockage ensuite, les 4 Go de ram seront peut être plus confortables  dans la durée et les 128 SSD peut être pas nécessaires.

Dans l'absolu ... je prendrais les deux options.


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

zetixx a dit:


> J'ai un 64Go et pour mon utilité aucun problème mais j'ai un DD externe de poche de 500Go donc voilà... Après c'est vrai que c'est light donc si tu veux vraiment stocker dans ton MBA à toi de voir... Si ça peut t'aider, j'ai plus ou moins 500 musiques, 1113 photos, 2 films, mes cours de ces deux dernières années et il me reste 28Go...





J'ai acheté hier un Air 11" (pas pour moi, j'ai déjà le 13"), le modèle de base 2Go/64Go, que je compte offrir ce Noël. Bref, j'ai passé quelques heures hier à le préparer pour la personne à qui je le destine et j'en suis venu à me dire que... même avec "que" 64Go, il pourrait me suffire comme ultra portable. En faisant le compte, j'ai environ 20Go de données "actives" sur lesquelles je suis susceptible de bosser et que je souhaite avoir avec moi en permanence (ultime backup).

Evidemment, c'est moins évident comme machine principale : je ne pourrais pas y stocker ma musique ~100Go, ni beaucoup de mes photos : j'essaye de garder avec moi les 2 dernières années d'images, mais je me suis posé la question et je n'ai trouvé aucune "bonne" raison à ce qui ressemble plus à une vieille habitude qu'autre chose. Bref, elles pourraient aussi bien être stockées sur un disque externe qui resterait chez moi 99% du temps. Du coup, le 11" conviendrait bien.

Bref, 64 Go ça peut être largement assez, selon l'utilisateur. Après tout, entre 2007 (?) et 2009, je bossais en déplacement sur un ultra portable PC doté d'un SSD de 16Go (sous Linux, il me restait bien plus de 10 Go libres pour les données) et, même si c'était étroit, je faisais avec sans souci.

Franchement, depuis hier que je joue avec ce 11", je suis encore plus sous le charme que je l'étais avant et le Air 13"... me semble bien gros 

C'est vraiment une superbe machine, et je ne parle pas que du design 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------




TiteLine a dit:


> Si il s'agit d'une machine d'appoint et que tout est ensuite transféré sur un fixe et un DDE, ces 64 Go peuvent suffire (on peut faire une clean install et gagner encore un peu de place)


C'est ce que j'ai fait avec le 11", d'ailleurs.

+1 pour les 4go si la machine doit faire de gros travauxtraiter de gros fichiers ou si l'on veut utiliser de grosses app (genre Aperture)


----------



## sclicer (5 Décembre 2010)

Et tu tiens combien de temps avec ce petit 11" ?:rose:


----------



## robertodino (5 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Et tu tiens combien de temps avec ce petit 11" ?:rose:



Avec une main environ 30 minutes, avec deux mains environ 3 heures (si le film est bon)


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Et tu tiens combien de temps avec ce petit 11" ?:rose:



Longtemps, je l'ai utilisé toute la journée (pour surfer, lire et écrire, WiFi on) entre 08h et ~15h. Après, il a fallu le charger. Donc c'est plutôt pas mal, et avec peu d'interruptions (repas, thé, etc.). 
Mais comme je dis toujours: j'ai une utilisation light des portables.


----------



## sclicer (5 Décembre 2010)

Nan mais justement moi aussi, j'ai un utilisation light, voir très light.
Mais bon dommage il me faut un minimum variant entre 7 et 8h


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Nan mais justement moi aussi, j'ai un utilisation light, voir très light.
> Mais bon dommage il me faut un minimum variant entre 7 et 8h



prend le 13"


----------



## sclicer (5 Décembre 2010)

oui


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> oui



Bah ? Il est superbe et il ne fait que 300gr de plus


----------



## TiteLine (5 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bah ? Il est superbe et il ne fait que 300gr de plus




Oui mais il déforme mon sac à main  


Plus sérieusement, avant la sortie du 11,6", le MBA 13" était le nec plus ultra chez Apple en matière d'ultra portabilité.  Aucune raison pour qu'il se transforme subitement en pavé bien lourd (en lingot d'or, je signe tout de suite  ) ... mais c'est vrai que le 11,6 est encore plus léger ... et ultra-portable. 

Je ferai des tests plus poussés pendant les vacances pour avoir une idée précise quant à son autonomie. En attendant, lorsque je bosse une journée complète au collège sans avoir la possibilité de le recharger entre midi et deux ... je prends le chargeur. Je le prenais déjà avec l'ancien MBA donc je gagne bien 300 grammes ...  et si c'est limite ... j'en achèterai au second qui restera au bahut


----------



## corloane (5 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Franchement, depuis hier que je joue avec ce 11", je suis encore plus sous le charme que je l'étais avant et le Air 13"... me semble bien gros
> 
> C'est vraiment une superbe machine, et je ne parle pas que du design
> 
> ...



 Je pense que je vais faire une reinstal aussi, cela risque d'être un bel exercice de minimalisme, d'ailleurs pourrais-tu David nous dire ce que tu gardes et ce que tu vires, pour quel poids...
Et, question subsidiaire, si l'on a besoin d'un pilote d'imprimante, d'une police, comment ça se passe? Le Mac demande-t-il gentiment de lui insérer sa petite clé USB et prend-il rapidement ce dont il a besoin?


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

Trop tard, tout est déjà réinstallé : applications & co. 
Les pilotes ? Il les prends sur le Web s'ils ne sont pas déjà installés.


----------



## Arcetnathon (5 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bah, ça dépend pour quoi et pour qui



C'est vrai ca dépend pour qui. Maintenant y a une incompatibilité à mon gout en prenant un 64go et 4go de ram.
Si tu prends plus de ram, c'est que des applis lourdes vont tourner. Et dans la grande majorité du temps les applis lourdes demandent des fichiers qui prennent de la place.

Enfin tous les gouts sont dans la nature


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

Arcetnathon a dit:


> C'est vrai ca dépend pour qui. Maintenant y a une incompatibilité à mon gout en prenant un 64go et 4go de ram.
> Si tu prends plus de ram, c'est que des applis lourdes vont tourner. Et dans la grande majorité du temps les applis lourdes demandent des fichiers qui prennent de la place.



Il faut toujours essayer d'avoir une vue d'ensemble des usages qui peuvent être bien différents d'une personne à l'autre : tu peux très bien travailler avec de grosses applis et seulement quelques (gros) fichiers. Ainsi, te retrouver avec quelques dizaines ou centaines de RAW en déplacement... que tu archiveras une fois rentré. Mais la modeste quantité de fichiers ne change pas le fait que des applis lourdes comme Aperture ont besoin de beaucoup de mémoire vive, même si tu ne fais qu'un pré catalogage en déplacement.

Encore une fois: avoir le choix n'est pas un problème, ça ne l'a jamais été


----------



## len73 (5 Décembre 2010)

Arcetnathon a dit:


> C'est vrai ca dépend pour qui. Maintenant y a une incompatibilité à mon gout en prenant un 64go et 4go de ram.
> Si tu prends plus de ram, c'est que des applis lourdes vont tourner. Et dans la grande majorité du temps les applis lourdes demandent des fichiers qui prennent de la place.
> 
> Enfin tous les gouts sont dans la nature



Cet avis est effectivement assez pertinent.

L'idée en question serait de permettre une mise à jour ultérieure du disque, ce qui restera impossible pour la Ram.

Les traitements demandés ne seront pas "très lourd" : internet, bureautique (le plus souvent), mail (machine principale dans ce cas), dev web en vadrouille, quelques photos (retouches légères et visionnage via Photoshop/iPhoto). En aucun cas il s'agira d'une machine principale à 100% : un MacPro 8 coeurs est là pour toutes les tâches lourdes (traitement photos, illustrator/InDesign, Logic, iTunes, etc.) !

J'ai aussi un disque externe nomade de 250Gb. D'où cette sempiternelle question de base...
64/4Gb ou 128/2Go...

Je vais bien finir par arrêter un choix...


----------



## sclicer (5 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bah ? Il est superbe et il ne fait que 300gr de plus



Oui mais je n'ai pas besoin d'un si grand écran finalement, et donc la portabilité du 11" était enfin appréciable 
Me faudrait un 11" avec la batterie du 13", si j'étais riche et mécano j'achèterais les deux pour n'en faire plus qu'un


----------



## corloane (6 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Oui mais je n'ai pas besoin d'un si grand écran finalement, et donc la portabilité du 11" était enfin appréciable
> Me faudrait un 11" avec la batterie du 13", si j'étais riche et mécano j'achèterais les deux pour n'en faire plus qu'un


ll ne faut pas trop en demander non plus, depuis le temps qu'on attend un vrai ultra... À ta place j'acheterais le 11 pouces et je ferais mes tests d'autonomie, quitte à le rendre si c'est un peu court.


----------



## macmini64 (7 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> ll ne faut pas trop en demander non plus, depuis le temps qu'on attend un vrai ultra... À ta place j'acheterais le 11 pouces et je ferais mes tests d'autonomie, quitte à le rendre si c'est un peu court.



Sinon y'a des petits trucs pour gagner en autonomie

pas de flash
pas de BlueTooth
(pas de wifi)
luminosité au mini

ben voila il devrait tenir un peu plus


----------



## sclicer (7 Décembre 2010)

Nan mais c'est comme ça que je compte l'utilisé en journée, or si dans cette configuration il ne dure que 6h


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Nan mais c'est comme ça que je compte l'utilisé en journée, or si dans cette configuration il ne dure que 6h



Bah 6h au lieu de 5h ca va non ???


----------



## sclicer (7 Décembre 2010)

Je travail au minimum 6h , là le bas blesse.
Et en sus 1à3h.

donc ça bloque, à moins de porter le chargeur (mais j'arrive pas à savoir sa taille réelle). Mais du coup je perds en portabilité finalement ...


----------



## aqwa02 (7 Décembre 2010)

pour te donner une idée , c'est entre le chargeur de macbook pro actuel , et le chargeur classique d'iphone/ipod/ipad !


----------



## sclicer (8 Décembre 2010)

Ah ouais c'est bien petit ça 
Bon bah j'ai encore 3jours pour réfléchir, faut vraiment que je commande après.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)

Moi j'attend le mien, surement vendredi


----------



## bast06 (13 Décembre 2010)

*Bon voilà la situation actuelle :* J'ai un Macbook unibody que j'ai acheté en Mars dernier. Sa config ?  Processeur Core 2 duo 2.26Ghz,2 Go de Ram DDR3, disque dur 250 Go.
J'utilise 120Go de mon disque dur. Quand je suis sous safari avec 6/7 onglet d'ouvert j'ai souvent le droit à la roulette multicolore :/.
Mon utilisation, internet (beaucoup), Mail, bureautique, jeu rien si ce n'est football manager.
Donc voilà je suis étudiant j'ai pas un budget très extensible je souhaite vendre mon macbook unibody et avoir d l'argent à Noel et je suis prêt à rajouter un peu d'argent.
Je serait intéressé par le MBA 11" 1,6Ghz, 128Go, 2Go à 1079&#8364; en passant par le store éducation.

*Donc ma question :
*Est ce que le MBA peut me servir en tant que machine principale  au vu de mon utilisation ?
Pour ce qui est de la place sur le disque dur j'ai environ 50Go de film que je peut stocker sur un DD externe.


----------



## David_b (14 Décembre 2010)

Ce qui est sur c'est que 128Go ce sera pas assez: l'OS a besoin de place pour fonctionner et stocker des fichiers temporaires. 
Sans compter que ça ne fait pas vraiment 128Go (c'est des Go marketing, comme je dis). Ca doit faire dans les 121/122 ou à peu près.

Pour le reste, suffit de lire le demi-million de discussion à ce sujet pour te faire une idée


----------



## Viablub (14 Décembre 2010)

En parlant des 128GB il y a un truc que je comprend pas. Avec l'arrivé de Snow Leopard qui compte en base 10. Les quantités vendu était celle qu'on avais réellement à l'écran, à quelque Mo près. Du style 500GB acheté = 499,95 à l'écran.

Mais avec le MBA, l'écart est de presque 7GB pour 128GB...


----------



## bast06 (14 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour ton avis David pour en revenir au stockage j'aurais environ 70Go de stocké permanent sur le ssd en l'occurrence ici.
Mais apres je lis tout et n'importe quoi concernant l'usage du MBA 11" en tant que machine principale.
Moi ce qui me frustre aujourd'hui c'est la fameuse roulette multicolore sur mon MB quand j'ai 6/7 onglets ouvert avec itunes, est ce que j'aurais toujours ce problème avec un MBA 11" ?


----------



## David_b (14 Décembre 2010)

bast06 a dit:


> Mais apres je lis *tout et n'importe quoi* concernant l'usage du MBA 11" en tant que machine principale.


Pas d'accord. Tu lis des avis différents, mais ce n'est pas n'importe quoi. Il y a autant de réponses possibles à ta question que de types d'usagers.

Pour moi 2Go, comme machine principale, c'est un non-sens. J'en ai parlé ici et là

Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne suffira pas. C'est juste une façon de considérer l'outil informatique et son comportement.

Après la taille du disque est une question de besoins. Le 128 ne pourrait pas me suffire comme machine principale en terme de stockage dispo, ni en 11 ni en 13.


----------



## bast06 (14 Décembre 2010)

par tout et n'importe quoi je volait dire que les avis sont très divergeant, je me suis mal exprimé.
Mais merci pour les liens et effectivement vu comme sa 2 Go c'est ligot mais 4Go c'est hors budget lol


----------



## David_b (14 Décembre 2010)

bast06 a dit:


> 4Go c'est hors budget lol



Il te faut combien de temps pour économiser 90&#8364;? Attend un peu plus longtemps avant de l'acheter


----------



## Arcetnathon (14 Décembre 2010)

bast06 a dit:


> par tout et n'importe quoi je volait dire que les avis sont très divergeant, je me suis mal exprimé.
> Mais merci pour les liens et effectivement vu comme sa 2 Go c'est ligot mais 4Go c'est hors budget lol


 N'oublie pas que la mémoire du chipset est partagée avec la mémoire principale. Donc 4 Go n'est pas un luxe !


----------



## bast06 (14 Décembre 2010)

Bon dison que je souhaite vendre mon MacBook unibody (l'avant dernier)  toujours sous garantie aux alentour de 650 ensuite les fêtes de fin d'année je peut compter sur 200. Pour compléter tout sa un apport personnel de 200 Max était prévu mais force est de constater que c'est trop juste. Je précise que jeboasserai par le store éducation. Et je ne veux pas non plus trop tarder pour vendre mon MacBook car sa cote est interessante vu qu'il est garanti jusqu'au 31 Mars


----------



## xeal (14 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai acheté le 11'' 1.6 4Go 128. J'étais pas tellement intéressé par le 13'' air jusqu'à maintenant. Encore moins par un ipad. Le 11'' était LA solution que j'attendais. Un truc ultra compact qui soit un ordinateur quand même.

L'idée était, entre autre, de pouvoir vider mes cartes photos en déplacement et de commencer l'éditing et les retouches de base de mes images, et de pouvoir faire un peu de dreamweaver en week-end ou en vacances.

Déjà, j'ai installé la suite design CS5. Les applis tournent nickel.

Je suis parti ce week-end et j'ai vidé 5 ou 6 Gig de photos sur le mba. Et puis j'ai commencé à faire un peu plus que prévu. J'ai fini pas passer 3H dans le tgv à retoucher mes images avec Photoshop CS5. Des fichiers allant de 200 à 550Mo suivant le nombre de calques (En partant de fichiers raw de canon eos 5D à 21Mo pixels). Bon, faut dire que même avec 4Go, après un certain nombres d'opérations, il commence à ramer. Mais ça le fait quand même, j'étais pas pressé.

Le MBA + la wacom bamboo et sans relever la deuxième partie de la table (carré famille tgv). Mortel ! 

Bref, tout ça pour vous dire que même avec des fichiers lourds et des applis gourmandes, ça le fait pas trop mal.

Je suis pas prêt de regretter mon achat.

@+
Alex.


----------



## docbike (16 Décembre 2010)

Bon, ben, ça y est .... je viens de craquer pour un 11,6", 1,4 Ghz, 2 Go, 128 SSD ..... !!
Acheté à la FNAC, Dimanche pour bénéficier de 10% de remise ... 

Je voulais prendre un IMac 27" ( RIEN A VOIR ... me direz-vous ... vous avez raison !), mais trop de "problèmes" (DD qui grattent, écrans qui "déraillent" ... etc), trop d'incertitudes ... la loterie, QUOI !!

Et puis, ce _p'tit bijou_, sur son présentoir, me tendait les bras .... 
Je n'ai pas pu résister ... le 27" attendra des jours meilleurs ! (j'ai déjà un 24"..)

Alors, comme la plupart d'entre vous, je suis absolument ravi de mon achat "déraisonnable" ...:love:
Voyageant souvent, ce MBA va devenir, je le crains, un compagnon indispensable.
A plus tard donc, pour mes retours d'expérience ...


----------



## anneee (16 Décembre 2010)

docbike a dit:


> Bon, ben, ça y est .... je viens de craquer pour un 11,6", 1,4 Ghz, 2 Go, 128 SSD ..... !!
> Acheté à la FNAC, Dimanche pour bénéficier de 10% de remise ...
> 
> Je voulais prendre un IMac 27" ( RIEN A VOIR ... me direz-vous ... vous avez raison !), mais trop de "problèmes" (DD qui grattent, écrans qui "déraillent" ... etc), trop d'incertitudes ... la loterie, QUOI !!



En même temps, vu le manque de recul sur la fiabilité du MBA 11", pas certain que ton choix ne soit pas aussi la "loterie"...


----------



## docbike (16 Décembre 2010)

anneee a dit:


> En même temps, vu le manque de recul sur la fiabilité du MBA 11", pas certain que ton choix ne soit pas aussi la "loterie"...



Chuis d'accord ...  Mais l'investissement est moitié moindre pour le MBA (par rapport à l'IMac) ...
Entre un mauvais choix sur 1000, et un mauvais choix sur ..... 2000 ?
Ou, pas de choix du tout,...alors ?!

Tant pis, .... on ne vit qu'une fois


----------



## blorem (16 Décembre 2010)

anneee a dit:


> En même temps, vu le manque de recul sur la fiabilité du MBA 11", pas certain que ton choix ne soit pas aussi la "loterie"...



Ouais enfin bon à ce moment là tout est de la loterie et on achète rien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Trois jours que je l'ai et il est parfaitement adapté a mon utilisation, entre l'iPad qui me bloqué et le 13" qui était trop gros pour moi, le Air 11" et une très bonne solution


----------



## personnal (22 Décembre 2010)

voilà trois jours que je l'ai.

alors d'abord, il n'aime pas du tout mais alors pas du tout flash. une fois installé (car le module n' y est pas en natif), je constate une perte de fluidité sur safari même si cela reste très correct. bref c'est mieux sans mais peut être est ce ainsi partout ?

j'utilise office 2011 et surtout word; alors là, le nouveau mode plein ecran de word prends tout son sens, c'est juste parfait de chez parfait et moi qui avais peur que l'ecran soit trop petit, et bien ce n'est pas du tout ça. c'est juste génial.

sans ce mode en revanche c'est trop petit.

pour regarder les videos dans le tgv c'est impeccable. avec vlc je branche mon disque dur, l'image est très belle, le son avec l'écouteur impec, c'est ultra fluide, la taille est largement suffisante.

pour les photos et la videos, je me suis amusé un peu avec i photo et imovie, ça rame pas, c'est fluide, no souci.

j'ai pris le modèle boosté donc 1.6; 4Go et 128 avec apple care.

voilà, le vrai bonheur c'est word en plein ecran, c'est la vrai bonne surprise.


----------



## David_b (22 Décembre 2010)

personnal a dit:


> sans ce mode en revanche c'est trop petit.



Pas forcément :







Si, si c'est bien Word 2010...hum... 2011  , que j'ai martyrisé pour qu'il colle à mes besoins. Suffit de personnaliser son apparence : j'en parle ici 

Edit: Mais c'est clair que le mode plein écran de Word/Chrome/Scrivener et quelques autres est bien adapté au 11" :love:


----------



## corloane (22 Décembre 2010)

C'est le cas d'open office aussi et pour les films la surprise c'est la disparition de la bande noire!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

Cela reste correct word sans le pleine écran :





En plus je peux enlever le dock pour agrandir 
Perso le flash tourne bien sur le bien en plus j'ai le même modèle que toi :/


----------



## corloane (22 Décembre 2010)

Sur le 11' le dock est mieux placé à gauche... Et j'ai une extension de Safari qui permet de bloquer toutes les fenêtres en flash et de cliquer si on veut les visionner


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

C'est quoi l'extension ?, sa m'intéresse . Oué après le dock c'est chacun ses goûts, après j'avou à gauche sa prend moins de place


----------



## anneee (22 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> C'est quoi l'extension ?, sa m'intéresse . Oué après le dock c'es chacun ses goût, après j'avou à gauche sa prend moins de place



ClickToFlash.


----------



## davegmp (22 Décembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UFjFWlH_Q


----------



## David_b (22 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> C'est quoi l'extension ?, sa m'intéresse .



http://clicktoflash.com/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci


----------



## corloane (22 Décembre 2010)

Désolé, j'avais perdu le lien mais c'est à mon sens une extension indispensable pour l'Air, Jobs n'a pas tord quand il le deconseille, cela préserve la légèreté du système et avec l'extension on a la possibilé quand cela en vaut la peine, ce qui est rare, parce qu'avec les pubs, les affreuses fenêtres clignotantes... de déclencher le flash


----------



## zetixx (22 Décembre 2010)

Gaspoute a dit:


> @ pitou_92: et lorsque tu écrits un document sur Pages ou que tu surfes sur internet pendant qqs heures, la petite taille de l'écran ne te pose pas problème ?



Bonjour,

Pour vous éclaircir, cela fait 2-3 semaines que j'ai mon MBA 11,6" et pour ce qui est de la taille de son écran, aucun problème! Je reste des heures parfois dessus et je ne m'en rend même pas compte... Pour la batterie j'ai déjà, en mode: word, surf, tchat... (wifi on, écran 40%, son off, bluetooth off) tenu 7h

Cordialement zetixX.


----------



## docbike (23 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> C'est quoi l'extension ?, sa m'intéresse . Oué après le dock c'est chacun ses goûts, après j'avou à gauche sa prend moins de place



Le dock à droite, c'est pas mal non plus ....! Avec la fenêtre calée tout à gauche de l'écran


----------



## corloane (24 Décembre 2010)

docbike a dit:


> Le dock à droite, c'est pas mal non plus ....! Avec la fenêtre calée tout à gauche de l'écran



j'y avais pas pensé mais c'est peut-être la meilleure position, le dock est beaucoup plus discret ainsi, il faut aller le chercher, on a l'impression que les fonctions de la machine passent au second plan puisque l'oeil balaye souvent à gauche... Cette position colle à merveille au MBA tant cette machine semble faite pour penser, écrire, créer et non pas faire de l'informatique - et je pense que Lion ira un peu plus dans ce sens... 
Encore une fois impressionné ce matin par le démarrage quasi instantané du boot (je ne le met presque jamais en veille pour préserver la batterie)


----------



## David_b (24 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Encore une fois impressionné ce matin par le démarrage quasi instantané du boot (je ne le met presque jamais en veille pour préserver la batterie)


Ca ne changera rien, au contraire : si tu utilises un peu la batterie chaque jour, c'est mieux. Plutôt que de la laisser chargée à fond tout le temps et la vider à fond de temps en temps. Je crois d'ailleurs me souvenir que c'est ce que recommande Apple, dans la doc 

Mais c'est clair qu'il est rapide à démarrer, le coquin 


Sinon, moi le dock est à gauche masi masqué, sauf quand j'en ai besoin. Ce qui n'est pas très fréquent.


----------



## personnal (24 Décembre 2010)

Gaspoute a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Et j'ai une autre question: est-il vraiment confortable, j'entends par là encore l'écran et la puissance de l'ordinateur (pour de la bureautique, des films de temps en temps et des petites retouches photos/films) pour l'utiliser comme ordinateur principal ?
> 
> ...



franchement si j'avais eu un tel objet à la fac, ça aurait été complètement génial.

Donc pour un étudiant, je pense qu'il est juste top.

je n'utilise pas page mais office 2011 et surtout word. le mode plein ecran est sensationnel et l'écran n'est pas du tout trop petit.

Il est hyper léger, le clavier est top, il tiens plus de 5 h sans problème si tu baisses la luminosité de moitié.

je te conseille de prendre 4GO, j'ai eu l'apple care hier pour autre chose et ils m'ont dit que j'avais bien fait de les prendre.

pour le clavier retroeclairé, c'est pour moi le seul défaut à ce jour mais on m'a expliqué qu'il n' y avait pas la place pour le mettre.

bon maintenant, je pense que l'idéal, mais après c'est une question de moyen, c'est d'avoir un imac pour compléter.

Mais sinon, pour regarder des videos (l'image est top, pas de saccade avec vlc) , faire de l'internet, de la bureautique et quelques retouches photos et petites videos avec i life, il est complètement suffisant.


----------



## corloane (24 Décembre 2010)

personnal a dit:


> franchement si j'avais eu un tel objet à la fac, ça aurait été complètement génial.
> 
> Donc pour un étudiant, je pense qu'il est juste top.
> 
> ...



tout à fait d'accord... avec un écran externe, clavier et ...le magic trackpad qui me tente de plus en plus (je viens du premier macbook blanc et ce trackpad multitouch 

j'ai une petite question : je synchronise mon iphone avec la "grosse" bibliothèque sur mon hd externe mais je voudrais en créer une sur le ssd (64go) pour synchroniser ical, photos, app et quelques podcasts, est-ce possible? peut-on synchroniser le même iphone sur deux bibliothèques? ça serait vraiment utile car ce qui prend de la place c'est les films (sur vlc pour ma part, ce qui permet d'enlever des fichiers sans synchro, super pratique) et la musique et je suis certain que les 64go de l'air me seraient suffisants pour une synchro "productive" (c'est un peu en cela qu'on voit qu'itunes est une usine à gaz...)


----------



## David_b (24 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> peut-on synchroniser le même iphone sur deux bibliothèques?


Tu veux dire sur 2 Mac différents ? non.
Sinon, tu peux limiter la syncro à certaines listes que tu créés, c'est ce que je fais.


----------



## corloane (24 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Tu veux dire sur 2 Mac différents ? non.
> Sinon, tu peux limiter la syncro à certaines listes que tu créés, c'est ce que je fais.



j'ai peut-être pas été très clair dans mon message précédent... je voulais dire deux bibliothèques mais sur le même Mac (une "lourde", une "légère" continuellement sur le ssd, sans musiques, seulement app, calendrier, et qq podcasts, ce qui est l'essentiel de mon écoute sur l'iphone...)

et c'est curieux car ma bibliothèque "lourde" étant sur un hdd portable, il m'arrivait de la synchroniser sur mes deux Mac (un Macbook et un Dell mini 9) avant que je n'en aie plus qu'un seul et unique  , il me semble même qu'au moment de la synchro le Mac prévient : c'est le deuxième ordinateur synchronisé avec cet iphone, il ne vous en reste plus que 2... un message flippant comme ça, très système fermé, face sombre de la pomme


----------



## NathanB (25 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Tu veux dire sur 2 Mac différents ? non.
> Sinon, tu peux limiter la syncro à certaines listes que tu créés, c'est ce que je fais.



Si on parle bien de la même chose : http://www.geek-touch.com/tutoriel-synchroniser-un-iphoneipod-touch-avec-deux-librairies-itunes/


----------



## corloane (25 Décembre 2010)

NathanB a dit:


> Si on parle bien de la même chose : http://www.geek-touch.com/tutoriel-synchroniser-un-iphoneipod-touch-avec-deux-librairies-itunes/



non, pas vraiment, ma question est liée à la faible capacité du SSD du MBA... je voudrais simplement pouvoir synchroniser mon iphone sur le MBA sans avoir recours à mon HDD externe pour ical, les app, quelques podcasts sur une librairie itunes qui serait légère...
le tutto que tu a mis en lien demande que les deux librairies soient identiques, moi ça ne me dérange pas que ma musique s'efface de l'iphone, je pourrai toujours à loisir la recharger sur la librairie du HDD, quant au photos il faut qu'iphoto soit ouvert mais le reste je voudrais qu'il s'actualise...


----------



## NathanB (25 Décembre 2010)

Oui c'etait en réponse a David_B qui disait que ce n'est pas possible. Pour ta question par contre je ne sais ps du tout désolé. Joyeuses fetes a tt le monde.


----------



## mac'Arthur (11 Janvier 2011)

Mon retour (après une petite semaine d'utilisation) est extrêmement positif !

C'est léger, petit et puissant ! 

j'ai pris la version de base, il s'allume en 13 secondes (bien plus rapide que mon iMac 27).

iWork marche du tonnerre dessus, illustrator (légèrement) pareil, ça chauffe pas...

Bonne autonomie, bref que du bon.

Seul bémol, il est si léger dans le sac que l'on a l'impression de l'avoir oublier !

Ce qui hésites à migrer d'un 13" à un 11, aucun problème !!


----------



## NathanB (11 Janvier 2011)

Hummmm j'en peux plus d'attendre, je reçois le mien demain matin normalement (1,6ghz/4gRam/128ssd). Ke l'ai commandé le 17/12 sur materiel.net (ils proposent le paiment en 3X sur des modeles CTO si ça interesse quelqu'un). Je posterais un avis d'ici quelques jours/semaines d'utilisation. Allez je croise les doigts et je prie pour que chronopost vienne sonner chez moi demain matin


----------



## lolitta (12 Janvier 2011)

J'ai le mien depuis 1 semaine (MBA 11" 1,6 GHz 4 Go) et j'en suis ravie. C'est le compromis idéal entre mobilité et productivité, à mi-chemin entre l'iPad et le MBA 13" (d'autant plus que dans le créneau des 13", y a déjà le MBP 13", qui offre à mon sens un meilleur rapport prix/perfs/encombrement, par rapport au MBA 13"; c encore plus vrai, si l'on investit dans un SSD, dont les prix ont sensiblement chuté ces derniers mois).

Les 4 Go sont loin d'être un luxe; c'est même le minimum syndical pour surfer à l'aise et lancer de la musique en tâche de fond (j'atteins un pic de 3,98 Go en surf (safari + firefox) + iTunes (ou Deezer) + PDF + WORD) et dès que je lance WinXP en parallèle (via VMWARE).

Pour avoir eu le MBA 13" Late 2010 en 4go, 128 Mo de RAM @ 1,86 GHz, pendant une petite semaine, avant de l'échanger contre le 11" BTO,  j'avoue ne pas avoir ressenti de baisse en perfs. Certes, j'ai perdu un peu en diagonale d'écran et 45 min en autonomie globale (j'atteins tout de même les 6h30 en mode bureautique avec luminosité à 40% + Wifi et BT désactivés, ce que je trouve très honorable pour un Mac de cette taille), mais les 300g en moins me permettent de trimballer un DD sans surpoids notable(le DD d'1 To me sert d'unité de stockage et de sauvegarde et m'évite d'encombrer le SSD, que je réserve uniquement aux Applis);  pour un poids total d'à peine 1,2 kg,  soit moins que les 1,3 Kg du 13" ).

Pour gagner en confort visuel et ne pas être gênée par la résolution de l'écran, j'ai installé TinkerTool (qui permet de jouer sur la taille des polices des barres de menus et de titres etc..); ça marche à merveille avec Firefox (moins bien avec safari); j'ai aussi mis le dock à droite, en mode Masquage/Affichage automatique et je passe en mode full screen dès que j'en ai la possibilité (sur firefox, on peut aussi optimiser l'affichange en masquant la barre de menu, puisque le trackpad à lui seul permet nombre de manips, sans oublier les raccourcis clavier); au final, j'ai l'impression de travailler sur un MBP 13" avec l'encombrement d'un 11"! et c que du bonheur! je pense acheter par la suite un 17" (voire un 15 "), que je réserverai aux travaux plus exigeants (et que je pourrai toujours transporter à l'occasion). 

Voilà pour mes 1 ères impressions (et désolée pour la longueur de mon msg; normal, c ma toute 1ère contribution sur votre forum  je compte sur votre indulgence! )


----------



## surfman06 (12 Janvier 2011)

L'indulgence pour un newbie, faut pas rêver non plus 

On est sur macgé  comme même :love: => Indulgence = 0 , trolls à volonté et tous le bin's.

Bienvenue parmis nous, lolitta.

Pour le coup avec ce surnom, tu vas en faire rêver plus d'un des papys de mon genre .
(et de plus, avec de la conviction pour affirmer ces choix, elle ira loin cette lolitta  ....)

Allez le vieux, va au lit faire de beau rêve. 

Pour en revenir au sujet principal, merci d'avoir posté, il n'y a que comme ça, que nous avançons, apprenons, débattons, bref partageons nos joies & tristesses dédiés à notre univers communautaire que représente Apple. 

@+,


----------



## lolitta (12 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ton accueil chaleureux Surfman06! je n'hésiterai pas à poster d'autres messages, pour partager mes joies, galères et coups de gueule, histoire de me frayer une petite place au sein de votre communauté  

PS: pour mon pseudo, j'avoue avoir hésité entre lolitta et SurferGirl (si si  !)


----------



## NathanB (12 Janvier 2011)

Gaspoute a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Et j'ai une autre question: est-il vraiment confortable, j'entends par là encore l'écran et la puissance de l'ordinateur (pour de la bureautique, des films de temps en temps et des petites retouches photos/films) pour l'utiliser comme ordinateur principal ?
> 
> ...



J'ai reçu le mien ce matin. Modèle Full Option (1,6ghz/4Ram/128SSD).
Je n'ai donc aucun recul sur la machine mais je peux déjà te faire part de mes premières impressions (même si elles ne diffèrent pas de celles que tu as pu lire un peu plus haut sur ce topic) :

- Tout d'abord, l'aspect est simplement magnifique. Rien à voir avec les macbook blancs (je parle en connaissance de cause). C'est propre, lisse, ... la forme en goutte d'eau donne un aspect vraiment chouette.
Le poids est tout simplement bluffant, je le tiens limite avec deux doigts. J'écris actuellement avec et je ne le sens tout simplement pas sur mes genoux.
Le clavier est confortable même si j'avoue qu'il me paraît un peu moins confortable que celui de mon iMac. Je pense que ce n'est qu'une question d'habitude mais j'ai l'impression qu'il faut plus appuyer sur les touches.
Le trackpad multitouch est juste...parfait. J'avoue avoir du mal a imaginer les prochaines générations. Je ne vois pas de quelle façon ils pourront l'améliorer.
- Niveau utilisation c'est rapide, très rapide. Le boot et le reboot se font en quelques secondes c'est vraiment impressionnant. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas fait de tâches "lourdes" : mon utilisation a consisté a surfer, installer des softs, mater des vidéos en HD, ... Pour l'instant j'avoue qu'il rempli à merveille ces fonctions. Je le trouve d'ailleurs plus performant que mon iMac i5 dans ce type de tâche (qui sont à mon avis ses fonctions de prédilection).
Pour ce qui est d'une utilisation plus lourde du type retouche photo/vidéo, prise de son sur Logic, ... je pense qu'il montrera ses faiblesses. Mais à mon humble avis, si tu fais de la retouche à niveau "amateur" de façon relativement régulière il suffira amplement. 

En tout cas personnellement j'avoue ne trouver aucun avantage au macbook blanc : je ne sais pas si tu te sers encore de lecteur cd/dvd (et encore il existe le superdrive pour MBA), peut être que le processeur sur certaines tâches sera moins performant mais l'utilisation du SSD change la donne dans bien des moments (allumage, installation et lancement d'une appli, ...).

Pour l'autonomie je ne peu pas encore te dire, je suis resté pour l'instant sur secteur.

J'espere t'avoir un peu éclairé, bon courage


----------

